# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Mazikeen progression thread

## Starscream

We finally settled on a snake! Put the down payment on her today, but won't be getting her for a few weeks yet. I'm so excited! We've had a name (Mazikeen) picked out before we started our search, and this little girl just fit the bill perfectly! So excited!

(pic from an email from the seller, 'Still Ball Pythons' on Morph Market).

Super red axanthic, and gorgeous as heck! When she comes in the mail I'll try to remember to do an unboxing video - but we'll see how that goes lmao.

----------

Blizzard (10-12-2017),_Booper_ (07-16-2017),Brownspidey (11-15-2017),C.Marie (07-22-2018),dr del (07-06-2017),_Kam_ (04-05-2020),KayLynn (07-26-2017),_MissterDog_ (07-16-2017),Pitonica (07-06-2017),_se7en_ (07-16-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (07-07-2017),vivi (04-05-2020),_yardy_ (12-30-2017),_zina10_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Pitonica

Great name and beautiful snake.  Congrats and good luck with unboxing vid  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (07-07-2017)

----------


## Starscream

More pics from the breeder, because I can't stop staring at her! Only a week until pay day..... Can't come fast enough!




(she's got little hearts on her sides, it's just too adorable)

----------

Blizzard (10-12-2017),_Booper_ (07-16-2017),C.Marie (07-22-2018),_Kam_ (06-21-2021)

----------


## tttaylorrr

sooooooo TINY!!! congrats! 😀 she sure is beautiful. i'm sure it's going to feel like forever until she's at your door.
any significance to the name? jw!

----------


## Starscream

> sooooooo TINY!!! congrats! 😀 she sure is beautiful. i'm sure it's going to feel like forever until she's at your door.
> any significance to the name? jw!


Yep! She hatched May 30th, so she is very, very tiny lmao. For real though, I'm re-checking that everything is set up perfectly and in-range temp/humidity wise..... Can't help myself.

Mazikeen's the name of a demon from Lucifer (DC), which was given an TV adaptation through FOX in 2016. She is amazing and badass, and loves licking knives? She's just one of my favorite characters in the show, so. All the significance I needed!  :Embarassed:

----------

Areillea (03-01-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Didn't get around to an unboxing video -- as mentioned in another thread, there were some mishaps with shipping ('FedEx why' is apparently my go-to saying rn). But I got photos of her! Not very high quality, I'm afraid. I think I need to add another light bulb to my overhead bc its just. Too warm. Too saturated. Gross icky lighting. Anyways. Here is snek.




And one from about an hour ago, paper tube gets snek star of approval.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-16-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018),_yardy_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

She is absolutely gorgeous congrats!!! I love that you've given her a pvc pipe "branch". Is it held in place by tension or did you glue it?

----------


## Starscream

> She is absolutely gorgeous congrats!!! I love that you've given her a pvc pipe "branch". Is it held in place by tension or did you glue it?


She's got two -- double the climbing! I actually drilled tiny holes in the sides and then put nails through them. It's super sturdy, and I can remove the nails to clean the pipes  and the tube more thoroughly.

----------


## MissterDog

> She's got two -- double the climbing! I actually drilled tiny holes in the sides and then put nails through them. It's super sturdy, and I can remove the nails to clean the pipes  and the tube more thoroughly.


Awesome planning there! I bet once she settles she's going to be one happy snek!

----------

_Starscream_ (07-16-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Woke up to a climby noodle this morning.


And some more from the other day. She really loves being tol.

----------

Areillea (03-01-2019),_Booper_ (07-19-2017),C.Marie (07-22-2018),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-19-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Booper

That's so cute, Wanda is a climber as well  :Very Happy:  I should get her something to play with like that!

----------

_Starscream_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## Starscream



----------

JaggerLilly (07-29-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

What a sweet girl! Seems she's really loving that plant!

----------


## Starscream

She is! I checked back and thought she was in a hide and everything, so I was seeing if she'd done a poop or something and nOPE she was in the plant still. She's pretty calm, didn't strike even though I moved the plant, poor noodle. This is the most curled up she's gotten. I'm so sorry baby! :c

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Not a picture update, but Maze ate for me today! F/t and everything. Sweet. Hopefully we can get some handling in on Sunday!

----------


## Starscream

Only got one picture of her feeding; I was too worried about interrupting her and she spitting it out lmao. And this is her first time EVER eating f/t! I'm just so proud of her!!!


Today I guess she finished digesting because she finally came out and started wandering around her enclosure again. I missed her and it was only two days ;w;.









Only got to hold her for a few seconds before she decided NOPE, cage is better!

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## DLena

Congratulations! She's so. Eautiful, and you're doing such a good job with her.
8^)

----------

_Starscream_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Thank you so much!

Well, we weighed her and she's now 72 grams post-feed. She was 59 when she arrived, and the mouse she ate was only 11, so some of that weight isn't mouse. (Where did it come from??? :o) (grow baby grow). Roommate took some pictures of the snaby, and for some reason she was super interested in the camera....






Unfortunately roommate's phone's a bit more blurry than mine but..... Still adorable :3.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (07-23-2017),_MissterDog_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Bought myself a real cheap clamp lamp and some daylight bulbs today, and Maze instantly started wandering around like she'd never seen her enclosure before! Even caught a video of her exploring her fake plant again, because that's her favorite activity ever apparently. This is only cementing the idea of adding a light to her tub so she has some sense of a day/night schedule (I have absolutely no way of doing that in my room whilst I am at work, unfortunately).










A game of peek-a-boo, aka, Maze kept circling around the box and forgetting that this was the same entrance, probably.




And these photos aren't too great, but they illustrate her 'THE FLOOR IS LAVA' mentality; every chance she gets her booty's some degree of airborne. Did I secretly purchase an inchworm, maybe? lmao

----------

_Godzilla78_ (06-08-2018),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-26-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Maze is deep in blue today -- I didn't even notice until _after_ I'd tried to feed her (in my defense it was dark and I had my glasses off most of the time). No wonder she didn't take it -- she seemed interested but no dice. I forgot to take a picture though -- immediately put her back once I realized lmao. Poor girl. I'll try to take some pics later.

----------

LivingDeadGirl (07-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

That's so great to see the Royal / Ball python climbing ( not to mention clever - how do you upload videos ?)

I've been banging on for years that Royals/Balls love climbing and will spend every evening slithering through branches ( free from local woods ) and cheap plastic / silk foliage bought from pound/ dollar shops !



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

If you have Youtube's app on your phone you can upload them there. It took me a while to find the exact button to push because it's not 100% self explanatory 8/. I circled the button here (honestly didn't even NOTICE it until i did a google search on HOW). After that it presents you with the option of either making a new video or selecting one you've already recorded. 



...... don't judge my love of the mcelroys....

And yeah, when maze isn't hiding she's climbing! Tol gurl!

----------


## Starscream

Got some pictures of the poor blue baby. She's apparently a really obvious shedder. I'm just really blind lol.



Time to leave her alone for a few days!

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Precious little cinamon bun! I love seeing updates of her <3

----------

_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> That's so great to see the Royal / Ball python climbing ( not to mention clever - how do you upload videos ?)
> 
> I've been banging on for years that Royals/Balls love climbing and will spend every evening slithering through branches ( free from local woods ) and cheap plastic / silk foliage bought from pound/ dollar shops !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Zinc, please show me a voluntarily climbing 3000 gram+ female and I promise I will stop contesting you on this. I once saw a horse with buggy attached climb a tree (for real). It doesn't make them arboreal.

----------


## MissterDog

> I once saw a horse with buggy attached climb a tree (for real).


Omg. Okay I wanna talk about this. I cannot even picture this in my head.

----------

_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Zinc, please show me a voluntarily climbing 3000 gram+ female and I promise I will stop contesting you on this. I once saw a horse with buggy attached climb a tree (for real). It doesn't make them arboreal.


Not meaning to encourage a debate or get TOO off topic but to be fair, aren't females (specifically breeding ones) less likely to climb than males since they don't have the need to roam the same way males do? Especially during breeding season?

Not saying they are arboreal of course, because I know they're not, but I think if presented with the option _some_ do take the opportunity to try some modest climbing, but is heavily dependent on the individual bp. It could be that Little miss Mazikeen is an exception to the rule, but it probably helps that Starscream did a good job providing a secure climb set-up that she has no problem using it on her own, and possibly even when she gets older/weighs more.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Not meaning to encourage a debate or get TOO off topic but to be fair, aren't females (specifically breeding ones) less likely to climb than males since they don't have the need to roam the same way males do? Especially during breeding season?
> 
> Not saying they are arboreal of course, because I know they're not, but I think if presented with the option _some_ do take the opportunity to try some modest climbing, but is heavily dependent on the individual bp. It could be that Little miss Mazikeen is an exception to the rule, but it probably helps that Starscream did a good job providing a secure climb set-up that she has no problem using it on her own, and possibly even when she gets older/weighs more.


My opinion is the following. Almost all young ball pythons will climb. Some smaller males will continue to climb into adulthood.

I base this on two things. My own personal observations of my not small collection, and the following study http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/1...50009809386744

Honestly I don't care if people put climbing stuff in with their animals. My reservation with advising it is that the higher the enclosure gets, the harder it is to regulate the environment which for new keepers tends to be one of the more difficult things to do. And I will never advise putting something from outside in a cage with any animal.

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-26-2017),_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> My opinion is the following. Almost all young ball pythons will climb. Some smaller males will continue to climb into adulthood.
> 
> I base this on two things. My own personal observations of my not small collection, and the following study http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/1...50009809386744
> 
> Honestly I don't care if people put climbing stuff in with their animals. My reservation with advising it is that the higher the enclosure gets, the harder it is to regulate the environment which for new keepers tends to be one of the more difficult things to do. And I will never advise putting something from outside in a cage with any animal.


Heh I was actually thinking about the same study when I replied! I will fully admit my opinions are purely based on observations and readings, so I have yet to witness first hand experience myself. But overall I think we are in general agreement!

I think the key thing is, if they were arboreal then climbing and vertical space would be a necessity for them to thrive. Since BP's are not, they definitely don't NEED it and can do just fine without it, but would be a nice option that some bp's (males being more likely) may appreciate or at the very least use voluntarily. Providing the set up is secure and making sure husbandry is on point, which of course is first and foremost.

Anyways sorry for getting off topic StarScream! We love your little girl!

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-26-2017),_Kira_ (07-27-2017),_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Ugh double posted sorry

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Heh I was actually thinking about the same study when I replied! I will fully admit my opinions are purely based on observations and readings, so I have yet to witness first hand experience myself. But overall I think we are in general agreement!
> 
> I think the key thing is, if they were arboreal then climbing and vertical space would be a necessity for them to thrive. Since BP's are not, they definitely don't NEED it and can do just fine without it, but would be a nice option that some bp's (males being more likely) may appreciate or at the very least use voluntarily. Providing the set up is secure and making sure husbandry is on point first of course.
> 
> Anyways sorry for getting off topic StarScream! We love your little girl!


Very well said, and starscream we are very sorry for hijacking your thread. At least I stopped talking about horses.

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-26-2017),_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Heh I was actually thinking about the same study when I replied! I will fully admit my opinions are purely based on observations and readings, so I have yet to witness first hand experience myself. But overall I think we are in general agreement!
> 
> I think the key thing is, if they were arboreal then climbing and vertical space would be a necessity for them to thrive. Since BP's are not, they definitely don't NEED it and can do just fine without it, but would be a nice option that some bp's (males being more likely) may appreciate or at the very least use voluntarily. Providing the set up is secure and making sure husbandry is on point, which of course is first and foremost.
> 
> Anyways sorry for getting off topic StarScream! We love your little girl!


It's not a case of them needing it , is it really ?

Surely if they choose to climb the branches in a Viv it's because they want to , plus at least it's some kind of exercise which can only be a good thing - we do keep them locked up in little , sometimes tiny containers after all ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Lol you're good, I was out for a sick-nap anyways so I didn't notice any replies to the thread until after. Thanks for the input! Definitely something to keep in mind as Maze gets older.

But, Maze-update minus pics because I'm not disturbing her right now: two water bowls make for easy humidity control in a tub! Can't imagine doing this in a glass tank, honestly; they look nice but dang does it sound difficult to keep things static.

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-27-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Well, she didn't shed in one whole piece, so I'm going to add some moss to her favorite hide for next time. We finally managed to get rid of all the stuck shed, and she is just too gorgeous ;w;.


give this girl a medal she cute

----------

LivingDeadGirl (07-30-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-11-2017),Zincubus (07-31-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Came home from work, and there she was, climbing again! (I caught her in the act so she started trying to hide from the camera lmao.)




She ate immediately after these photos, so I guess I won't be seeing her for another two days!

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),Zincubus (07-31-2017)

----------


## Starscream



----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (08-02-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Favorite photo of the day.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (08-02-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Maze ate her first rat today, so proud! All I got's crappy photos through the tub, didn't want to disturb her in case she decided it wasn't to her liking, but she took it like a champ! Hungry girl.




Look at that chub belly! Time to hide lol.


Like I said, not the best quality, but she took a rat! Yay!

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-05-2017)

----------


## Starscream

48 hours later, and we did some holding. She didn't seem too happy to come out at first, but she warmed up to it (quite literally). (Roommate was warm and I was not lol).


Grainy photos but hilarious, she was trying to hide in the blanket.....



And back into her cage she goes :3.


(I really need a better camera... ugh.)

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (08-07-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-07-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Went on vacation (three days) and came back to a hungry noodle.



She seemed almost hesitant to take the rat this time, but we managed to get her to wrap it at last. She grabbed the neck when she struck, and then spent about 30 minutes trying to work her mouth around the neck and the head lol. Afterwards, I found her lying like this in her hide. Very good camouflage artist, she is.


After that I think she was still in food mode, because she came back out and wandered around, probably looking for more, before she retired.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-11-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

I keep forgetting how tiny she is! It's so cute seeing them with an appetite! She's in such good hands <3

----------

_Starscream_ (08-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Thanks! She is super tiny ;w;. I can tell she's gotten a bit chubbier, but she's still just an itty bitty thing. Weighed her right before feeding her and she was 78 grams still, despite being 3 months in a week and a half.

Woke up and checked in on her and she was poking around at stuff from the safety of her hide.



She retreated shortly after that. I managed to capture this video of her and just yes! Yawns! Aaaaah!




Bonus: before vacation, I took her out to show to a friend, and she decided that my phone was the Best Thing Ever and would not let go. My friend was kind enough to take some pics for me, because obviously.... I was kinda... stuck..... lmao.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen is so chunky! She weighs so little but dang, she got the chub chub going on. Loving it! (Note: I'm not aiming to power-feed her, or make her obese, she's just a lot thicker than she was when she arrived, and she looks so good ;w;.)

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-13-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Good morning! More photos of Mazikeen~.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-14-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen had her third f/t rat feeding with me on Monday! I've only fed her twice while she's on her plant, and it's the best feeding response I've gotten from her. Takes her less than a minute to strike, and less than five to get the rat down. Very impressive!


(That leaf she's wrapped around later collapsed from the weight of the rat.)

Post-feeding she sat on top of the plant for a few hours waiting for more. Hungry bab.


Today, she got to meet my parents, who seemed utterly terrified by this tiny, gorgeous baby snake. My mom touched her barely, then flinched away when Maze tensed. She's just a curious baby snake who wants to know what's touching her butt! lol.

After they left, I got some pics of her exploring my computer desk  :Smile: .

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021)

----------


## RickyNY

She's so pretty! Did you get her from StillBP?

----------


## Starscream

> She's so pretty! Did you get her from StillBP?


Yep! They make some gorgeous snakes.

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen is now three months old as of yesterday! She got a rat to celebrate.


..... Interesting choice to strike at, Maze. Very, very interesting....



A few pics from earlier in the day. She's so pretty  :Smile: .






And in the warm hide this morning, post-feeding.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (08-23-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-23-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Woke up today and she was very grumpy! She hasn't gone into blue yet, at least as far as I've noticed, but she's definitely darker and has the neck wrinkles, so either I missed her being in blue or she's almost there. I'm leaning towards almost there, because she's fairly opaque.

Today was also cleaning day, so she's got (slightly) new digs  :Razz: .






Ironically super close to the pic the StillBP provided for me when I inquired about her (Body in focus, head long gone!):


And the revamped digs. It's gonna be harder to spot her, but I'm thinking this will work better for me than the aspen. Aspen gets _everywhere_.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

you have a wonderful tub setup!!!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> you have a wonderful tub setup!!!


Thanks! It's seen a lot more stuff added in the month I've had her lol.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Thanks! It's seen a lot more stuff added in the month I've had her lol.


well you've done a terrific job within that month. if you don't mind me asking: how big is your tub? and is that a little container of sphagnum moss i spy?

----------

_Starscream_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> well you've done a terrific job within that month. if you don't mind me asking: how big is your tub? and is that a little container of sphagnum moss i spy?


I'm honestly not sure; I don't remember how many quarts/gallons it was displayed at. It's the biggest one Walmart sells when it's not Christmas-time, and it's about 3 feet by around 18 inches by 18 tall or so. I don't have a ruler to measure exactly so that's all from eyeballing it. 

And it is indeed spaghum moss in that lil container! Spazhime recommended it on their tumblr, and while I haven't really seen Maze use it, I'd prefer to give her the option. She hasn't figured out that she can dig yet, but that might just be a side effect of not having a super thick layer of substrate right now (I didn't sterilize enough this time around, my bad!!)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I'm honestly not sure; I don't remember how many quarts/gallons it was displayed at. It's the biggest one Walmart sells when it's not Christmas-time, and it's about 3 feet by around 18 inches by 18 tall or so. I don't have a ruler to measure exactly so that's all from eyeballing it. 
> 
> And it is indeed spaghum moss in that lil container! Spazhime recommended it on their tumblr, and while I haven't really seen Maze use it, I'd prefer to give her the option. She hasn't figured out that she can dig yet, but that might just be a side effect of not having a super thick layer of substrate right now (I didn't sterilize enough this time around, my bad!!)


thanks for the answers! you've done a great job on the tub. i'm actually new to tub setups so i like seeing how others set up theirs!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> thanks for the answers! you've done a great job on the tub. i'm actually new to tub setups so i like seeing how others set up theirs!


No problem, thanks for the questions! Tubs are fun; you can pretty much customize however you want. I've seen layouts where someone drilled screws into the base of logs through the plastic to create a more natural-looking effect of my pvc pipes. They look pretty dang sweet, and I would do the same if I could find some nice branches that I'm sure aren't toxic. (And bake them first bc I'm suspicious of bacteria lmao).

----------


## Zincubus

> Mazikeen is now three months old as of yesterday! She got a rat to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


This photo reminds me of my special Hybrid  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Starscream_ (08-26-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> This photo reminds me of my special Hybrid 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What a pretty baby! And that's a dang good photo, whoa. I was surprised when mine had a reflection, personally -- didn't expect plastic to be that reflective. It's all in the angle lol!

----------

Zincubus (08-26-2017)

----------


## Starscream

She is definitely in shed now lol. I might have handled her more than necessary, but not to worry! No more until she sheds. (which is hopefully before Wednesday because that's our scheduled vet check up.) 

Serious question though: if she's still in shed by Tuesday should I just reschedule the appointment? I've read that overhandling can damage the new skin and she's majorly cranky whilst in shed anyways.... ??







Kinda funny to compare that last image to the last time she was in shed. She wouldn't unball last time -- this time she doesn't want to stop exploring lol.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-28-2017)

----------


## hollowlaughter

I'd say no on cancelling. Going to the vet falls under "unavoidable handling" imho, but I've taken that stance since the specialized exotics vet I go to is in the Army and can be out in field at in opportune times. Better to see her when she _is_ around for the snake, vs the roommate's cats who can easily see one of the others.

----------

_Starscream_ (08-28-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Thanks for the advice. You're probably right -- I scheduled this appointment two weeks ago, so it'd probably be another two weeks before they could get her in again. Guess we're going in cranky!

There she is.


(She's even more blue now than in this picture.)

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Just from an examination the vet gives an all clear as far as RIs go (thank); just have to drop by for a fecal whenever she decides to go lol. Only issue I had was, as expected, how close she was to shedding. He handled her pretty roughly and felt up and down her belly, and that was enough for some of the skin on her back to come loose, causing a bunch of holes along her spine. She shed this morning, but the holes made it incomplete. The rest came off just as it should. 

And the thing that got me was, after I'd told the vet that she was literally a day away from shedding, he rubbed the skin loose and looked at me and immediately criticized her humidity. I'm aware, thank you. It's been around 80% all weekend 8/. I still don't think she was really ready to shed this morning, but. Whatever I guess.

On a more positive note, here are the only two 'good' post-shed pictures. She's so squirmy!



Such pretty blushing on her head :').

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Despite all the madness in the past two days, Maze remains an eager eater. I took her out a few hours after the above photos were taken and managed to get some nicer ones. Apparently me handling her has nothing on her appetite; I've weighed her right before feeding before and she still took it like a champ.

The perfect photos:





She is such a model.

This time when I presented the rat, she sniffed it for a good two minutes before gently taking it into her mouth. I wish I'd gotten video because it made me laugh. Here she is "constricting" her prey. (Don't mind the hydro monitor, I'd just moved it there to measure on that side of the cage so it's not exactly accurate yet.)



What a dork. After that she decided to poke her nose out of her hide in a way that made me think she was waiting for more.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),LivingDeadGirl (09-01-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-01-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Photos from the past several days.












(She was asleep for at least 3 hours in the next two photos. She really does love that plant.)

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_MissterDog_ (09-09-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (09-09-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

man is she pretty (cue Johnny Bravo). red axanthic is such a cool gene. nice photos!

----------

_Starscream_ (09-09-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> man is she pretty (cue Johnny Bravo). red axanthic is such a cool gene. nice photos!


lmao, thanks! yeah, i really like it so far; realistically i know she's probably going to brown out/turn more red in the future, but those sweet sweet silvers are nice while they last. it's hard to find pics of the super form as an adult because all that comes up in google searches is the het version. oh well. guess we'll just have to watch her change colors as she grows!

----------


## Starscream

Today I woke up and found Mazikeen sitting on her humid box, which i've never actually seen her do. She moved very little over the course of five hours, so I managed to get this "time-lapse" of sorts.


Today was also feeding day, so I decided to actually record a video of her wrapping her meal.




She's never missed before, so I found it kind of hilarious that she did while on camera. The pressures of stardom, I tell yah!

----------

LivingDeadGirl (09-11-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Substrate was getting a bit dry, so I had to take her out a bit early. She doesn't like the spray bottle at all. I'll be spraying away from her and she suddenly recoils :/. Out of the tub we go!






And back home she goes (had to take the thermometer out to spray so it's reading low on the hot side in this pic).


Because I thought it was fun, here's the weighing pic side by side with a pic from exactly a month ago:

----------

LivingDeadGirl (09-12-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Because I thought it was fun, here's the weighing pic side by side with a pic from exactly a month ago:


You weren't kidding when you said Maze was right behind Tapioca! Just a single gram apart wow! It's amazing to see how much she's grown since you've had her. Precious little girl is growing so well under your care <3

----------

LivingDeadGirl (09-12-2017),_Starscream_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> You weren't kidding when you said Maze was right behind Tapioca! Just a single gram apart wow! It's amazing to see how much she's grown since you've had her. Precious little girl is growing so well under your care <3


It'll be interesting to compare their growth rates since they are so close right now. Who knows, Tapioca might shoot ahead and make up for those extra 6(?) months! And thank you! Crossing my fingers that your boy gobbles his food right up this week!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Today was cleaning day + feeding, so I didn't get too many pictures. 




She struck and missed the first time this time around too, which is weird. Since she was sitting on the plant I think she might have just lost her balance a little bit.

Bonus: I caught her doing this last night:


That's my thermostat probe wire, if you can't tell. It's fixed now, but dang is she ornery! Some folk's snakes push for food.... mine tries to climb the probe wire. Sigh. Good thing I love you, Mazikeen. <3

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-16-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Try warming the mouse's head with a hairdryer next time - prob won't miss ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> Try warming the mouse's head with a hairdryer next time - prob won't miss ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rat was about 99 degrees so I kinda doubt that was the problem? But I could be wrong lol.

----------


## Zincubus

> The rat was about 99 degrees so I kinda doubt that was the problem? But I could be wrong lol.


They don't HOLD the heat long though , that's why I stress to blast with a hairdryer then offer immediately then reheat and offer again etc etc . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> They don't HOLD the heat long though , that's why I stress to blast with a hairdryer then offer immediately then reheat and offer again etc etc . 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. I'll keep it in mind for next time. I don't actually own a hairdryer bc I have short hair and my roommate is apparently just an air-dry kinda gal, so I'll have to see if I can find a cheap one  :Razz: .

----------


## Starscream

Some pics from the past few days :3



Added some more stuff to her tub today -- I found this awesome wooden bridge that should give her some added enrichment, since it has varied textures and climbing surfaces. I can tell she's gained a lot of muscle around the neck from when I got her, and I'd like to say that's because of how much she climbs. But, who knows? That's just an educated guess based on observation. 



Can you spot the noodle?

I also keep her on a timed UVB light, so she has a good day/night schedule and access to a full spectrum light, so more enrichment there! Plus all the ground cover. I've never seen her dig, but I don't know if that's because she's not interested in digging or if I haven't provided enough room for her to dig. Probably the latter. I plan on trying some stuff over the winter and seeing how she likes it.

Exactly 20 minutes before her light turns off, there she goes:




Tonight's feeding night, and she knows it!

EDIT: and in case you couldn't spot the noodle, there she is!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-20-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Loving the new hammock!! What kind of netting is it? Where did you get the cute little wood ladder bridge?

----------

_Starscream_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Loving the new hammock!! What kind of netting is it? Where did you get the cute little wood ladder bridge?


Thank you! It's burlap -- I found a roll cheap at Walmart and stuck some eyelets in the corners, then threaded gardening wire through to hook it on. So, even if she messes it up I can just make a new one easy. 

As for the bridge ladder, I just looked in the small animal/bird section on Amazon until I found something reptile-safe. Was tempted by those suspended coconut hides, but maybe next time  :Wink: .

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

Your set-up for her home is TOP NOTCH!  :Good Job:

----------

_Starscream_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Inspires me to get working on my snake pads!  Have to get me some fly pads like that.

----------

_Starscream_ (09-20-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Thank you! It's burlap -- I found a roll cheap at Walmart and stuck some eyelets in the corners, then threaded gardening wire through to hook it on. So, even if she messes it up I can just make a new one easy. 
> 
> As for the bridge ladder, I just looked in the small animal/bird section on Amazon until I found something reptile-safe. Was tempted by those suspended coconut hides, but maybe next time .


Mind sharing a link? Most of the items are just listed as "natural wood" without any other specifics of what type of wood. Just wanna make sure it's not pine or cedar. Cute idea btw thank you!! <3

----------


## Starscream

> Your set-up for her home is TOP NOTCH!


Thank you!



> Inspires me to get working on my snake pads!  Have to get me some fly pads like that.


Designing it is a lot of fun, and also "how much crap can I jam in one tub??" lol. You get to mess around and your snake gets more stuff to interact with, win/win!



> Mind sharing a link? Most of the items are just listed as "natural wood" without any other specifics of what type of wood. Just wanna make sure it's not pine or cedar. Cute idea btw thank you!! <3


There's a secondary description further down on most items (it's hiding, it's evil), but the one I picked is for sure made of hardwood. Only thing I don't like about it is the metal hooks at each end. It's made of heveawood rods, as the product description claims. Here's the link! 

I think most of the other ones would have worked -- only a few I found were made out of pine or just generic "all-natural wood". But, I wanted to be sure either way. Hope that helps!

EDIT: obligatory feeding pic


temporarily got stuck bc suddenly my butt's too big for this plant?????? what??????

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-21-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I took her out a bit early today (it's been around 42 hours since she ate, and she was all over her tub last night) and got some decent natural-light shots. I also found Corey Woods’ old page about Red Axanthics today, which had some stuff that made me laugh a bit:




> _“Red Axanthics and Het Red Axanthics can be aggressive as well as outgoing animals. They don’t like to sit still and can be hard to photograph.”_


Just from Mazikeen’s behavior, I can pretty much agree with all of this. She’s an extremely aggressive feeder. When I open the tub to spot-clean she will literally crawl out right into my hand. And she will not sit still, not even after a nose boop. She’ll freeze when something startles her, but she doesn’t stay frozen for long, and she uses every single inch of her tub at night. She’s not “aggressive” in the bite-y sense, though. So, can’t really attest for the entire morph but yeah, that pretty much describes Mazikeen!

She found my watch – one of the few surfaces on me that she actually has a decent grip on – and kept spinning around it. And squeezing. Strong grip for a tiny snake!

(As for photography…. if she notices my phone she tries to sit on it. Silly girl.)





Pretty sure she's one meal away from heading into shed; the darker markings inside her side pattern are getting even darker, and so far she's shed after 6 meals each time. Next meal is #6, so we'll see if that's the magic number come Monday!

And since I forgot last time, here's a view of her tub from the outside, showing the CHE/UVB setup + my crappy construction paper "privacy wall" so my overhead light doesn't bleed into her enclosure as badly at night.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I took her out for a few minutes to see how she looked. Don't think she's gone blue yet, but she looks pretty dang close.

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Me whenever I see Maze's cute snoot

----------

_Starscream_ (09-27-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Me whenever I see Maze's cute snoot


Same, honestly. lmao

----------


## Starscream

Hey everybody guess who's blue  :Wink: .







She did not LIKE being out and made it known by wiggling as ferociously as possible. Tremble in fear, peasants, for Queen Mazikeen is CRANKY! :').

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Haha I guess some kids just don't like picture day :p

----------

_Starscream_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Looks in blue to me!  cranky!

----------

_Starscream_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Haha I guess some kids just don't like picture day :p


Not when you forget your glasses! lol



> Looks in blue to me!  cranky!


Oh, believe me, I never doubted she's in blue right now. It just hits her kind of hard, apparently, what with how much her temperament changes whilst she's in shed lmao. Does not WANT to be held, does not WANT to wander the cage at night. She's most like the "pet rock" folks claim BP's are when she's in shed. It's kind of eerie :/.She's right as rain after she sheds and eats, though; it's just the wait up until then, hahaha.

----------


## Starscream

So I've been peeking in on her periodically, just to see if I need to re-wet her moss. She's due to shed either Monday or Tuesday, and right now I'm betting on Tuesday. Here she is, hugging her moss.


And then today I checked her, still no change, so I thought I'd take he rout for a few minutes, just so I could get a comparison picture to right before she went blue. She's definitely darker now. Afterwards she went straight back to her hot hide, so that's just the place to be for sheds, apparently.




She's getting so big ;w;. And to think this is only the beginning!

----------

_Joci_ (10-02-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## hollowlaughter

Look at how fat that tail is.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


SHE'S GONNA BLOW
 :Fart:

----------

_Starscream_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Yup! I'm expecting a present with her shed, that's for sure.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Starscream

Only present was a urate, and a big one at that. I'm guessing it was all water weight lmao.











Still tiny. Love this perfect girl.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

Look at all her beautiful fresh scales! <3

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Starscream

She's got the look! lmao. Every time she does something dumb (like forget where she dropped her food and then panic), my roommate just shakes her head and says, "Thank goodness she's pretty!"

Speaking of food, I went ahead and fed her before work. I had to pop open her hide for her to even notice it was there , but she struck it like always. Definitely glad she has such a strong feeding response lmao.

How come all my not-blurry pictures looks like this? :/


And got a video of a yawn... when she was facing away from me. Sigh. lmao

----------


## Joci

> Speaking of food, I went ahead and fed her before work. I had to pop open her hide for her to even notice it was there , but she struck it like always. Definitely glad she has such a strong feeding response lmao.
> 
> How come all my not-blurry pictures looks like this? :/
> 
> 
> And got a video of a yawn... when she was facing away form me. Sigh. lmao


I am officially deceased, thank you for blessing my day with this tiny yawn.

Oh wow today is also feeding day for Firnen, funny coincidence!  :Razz:

----------

_Starscream_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> I am officially deceased, thank you for blessing my day with this tiny yawn.
> 
> Oh wow today is also feeding day for Firnen, funny coincidence!


Nice! When she sheds she eats, so I tend to reset my feeding schedule after she sheds  :Razz: .

I found the girl poking around under her hot spot today. It seems like she was trying to dig underneath the back of her hot hide, but I'm not really sure what she was trying to do there lol. My hands shake always, so the photo quality isn't the best :/.











Turns out I forgot to flip her cold hide back over last night; as soon I put it back she zoomed to that side, and has been there since XD. (You just ate u silly snake, wrong side :/)

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## Joci

Haha! It's weird how they do that! After I fed Firnen he stayed in one spot for a couple hours and then went right into his cold hide! 

I think our beeps are broken..  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_Starscream_ (10-04-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Haha! It's weird how they do that! After I fed Firnen he stayed in one spot for a couple hours and then went right into his cold hide! 
> 
> I think our beeps are broken..


This probably isn't nice or recommended, but I sometimes leave her cold hide overturned right after she eats so she will go to the hot side and actually digest. I'm a mean mom who won't let her do what she wants! lmao. Usually she does it on her own, but occasionally she just will not go to the hot side unless I intervene :/.

----------


## Joci

> This probably isn't nice or recommended, but I sometimes leave her cold hide overturned right after she eats so she will go to the hot side and actually digest. I'm a mean mom who won't let her do what she wants! lmao. Usually she does it on her own, but occasionally she just will not go to the hot side unless I intervene :/.


Lol I don't really have to do that with Fírnen because he's already pretty good at hanging out on the warm side too. If he was always on his cold side, I think I would have to be a mean mom like you 😂😂

----------


## hollowlaughter

I'd really say not to worry about it. Mine as an adult spends about 95% of his time in his cool hide, but I know he's using the warm since that's where he usually leaves the feces and urates. Plus I can tell due to the bulldozed plants. Plus he's digesting and eliminating, so whatever he's doing is working for him.

TBH I'd be worried if he used it more, probably would mean his cool side was too cold for comfort.

Think what he normally does is use the hot hide as needed after I go to sleep around 2AM (sometimes he'll just bask on top of it closer to the CHE than UTH), while preferring to sleep in his cool hide.

----------

_Joci_ (10-06-2017),_Starscream_ (10-06-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Yesterday was cage cleaning day, so here's some shots of her cage sans big plants and wooden bridge (that won't be in there for another few days; I found gnats hovering around it and attempting to bother Maze so now it's getting a sealed finish :/).



Temps are low because I hadn't turned on the heating yet. Whil I was waiting for the CHe to warm things back up, I put Maze back in and got this:


And with the big plants back in and the temps about where I like them:


Now I just gotta figure out where I'm going to stick the wooden bridge when the time comes....




> I'd really say not to worry about it. Mine as an adult spends about 95% of his time in his cool hide, but I know he's using the warm since that's where he usually leaves the feces and urates. Plus I can tell due to the bulldozed plants. Plus he's digesting and eliminating, so whatever he's doing is working for him.
> 
> TBH I'd be worried if he used it more, probably would mean his cool side was too cold for comfort.
> 
> Think what he normally does is use the hot hide as needed after I go to sleep around 2AM (sometimes he'll just bask on top of it closer to the CHE than UTH), while preferring to sleep in his cool hide.


Yeah, I should probably just stop worrying so much lmao. When she's in shed she wants to be on the hot side and that's it, but most of the time the cool side is where it's at.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-07-2017)

----------


## Joci

> Yesterday was cage cleaning day, so here's some shots of her cage sans big plants and wooden bridge (that won't be in there for another few days; I found gnats hovering around it and attempting to bother Maze so now it's getting a sealed finish :/).
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are low because I hadn't turned on the heating yet. Whil I was waiting for the CHe to warm things back up, I put Maze back in and got this:
> 
> 
> And with the big plants back in and the temps about where I like them:
> 
> ...


Amazing setup! You and MissterDog inspire me to keep working on lil' Fírnen's tank! Lol we have the same thermometers, what're the chances?? 😂😂

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-07-2017),_Starscream_ (10-07-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Amazing setup! You and MissterDog inspire me to keep working on lil' Fírnen's tank! Lol we have the same thermometers, what're the chances?? 😂😂


What are the chances??? XD. I moved to those when the Acurites were driving me crazy...... These at least give you exact measurements to the decimal, with the added bonus of humidity readings. And thanks! MissterDog's enclosure is just gorgeous (I have heart-eyes as soon as I see it anywhere lol). If you're gonna have a snake as a pet why not give it the best you can, amirite? Haha.

----------

_Joci_ (10-08-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> What are the chances??? XD. I moved to those when the Acurites were driving me crazy...... These at least give you exact measurements to the decimal, with the added bonus of humidity readings. And thanks! MissterDog's enclosure is just gorgeous (I have heart-eyes as soon as I see it anywhere lol). If you're gonna have a snake as a pet why not give it the best you can, amirite? Haha.


aha well that's some high praise there! Thank you  :Razz: 

Funny enough the acurites have been starting to get on my nerves as well. You're finding that the models you have now are more accurate? I was always wondering what the wiimote looking thing was lol

----------


## Starscream

> aha well that's some high praise there! Thank you 
> 
> Funny enough the acurites have been starting to get on my nerves as well. You're finding that the models you have now are more accurate? I was always wondering what the wiimote looking thing was lol


Yeah, that's the 'probe' for the acurite. I still use that one just so i can get a general idea of temps without bothering her.  But yeah, they do seem to be. my thermostat probe is set at 87 and two inches down the thermopro reads a steady 86... which makes more sense than the acurite at 88 degrees not directly under the dome :/. (which the acurite's been reading all day. no trust)

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Caught Maze "basking" this morning! It's three hours since her light turned on and yet there she is, attempting to soak up some rays in the shadows.






:')

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Another feeding video! She's a fast girl.




As a side note to future self, I probably should have waited to post those pics until night-time, because I know I'm gonna update on feeding day. :/ (Basically at me: be less annoying lmao).

----------


## BluuWolf

XD I love how in the one pic she looked at you like "what?" Such a cutie lol

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (10-09-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> XD I love how in the one pic she looked at you like "what?" Such a cutie lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Thanks! She's a very curious little girl. I like to call her my go-go snake because she's very proactive about going places lmao.

----------

_BluuWolf_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Last night I found a naughty girl climbing her probe wire (again). So today I built her a little ladder out of bamboo and zip ties, and now I don't think I'll be able to get her down! lol



(It's not even by the CHE anymore, why are you like this lmao)




She loves it :').

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-11-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

:Cool: that is way cool, love the setup you built for her.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> that is way cool, love the setup you built for her.


Thanks! Creative problem solving R Us! lmao. She seems pretty happy with it, and that's what counts.  :Smile:

----------


## PythonBabes

Absolutely love your set up! !

Sorry if it's been mentioned, but I can't go through this whole thread, but what tub is that and where did you get it? I have a pretty low tub for Khaa, which sucks since I can't give him much to climb on.

----------


## Starscream

> Absolutely love your set up! !
> 
> Sorry if it's been mentioned, but I can't go through this whole thread, but what tub is that and where did you get it? I have a pretty low tub for Khaa, which sucks since I can't give him much to climb on.


You're good! It's a 50 gallon Sterlite tote from Walmart, $20. The height makes it hard to give a sufficient heat gradient, hence the CHE/light setup. Most people complain about CHEs, but my tub was holding too much humidity anyways and CHE solved that, no problem, with my humidity still sitting at around 65% on the hot side all day long.

Maze loves climbing. If she could she would scale my walls and disappear into the ceiling! lol.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-12-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Hey, y'all! Maze had the biggest dump of her life last night, so I weighed her today. Empty, she is now officially 142 grams! Wooooo!


Apparently me waking her up at 1PM on feeding day was unacceptable, because she absolutely refused to go back into her hides and instead spent the next five hours waving her noodly face at me for food. Since she was up, I went ahead and let her have some roaming time on my desk, and got a cute vid of her sniffing my mouse. Plus various other pics throughout the day.













While prepping for feeding, I decided to set the rat, in a sealed plastic bag, on top of her enclosure. Apparently that was just too much because Mazikeen lost her mind a little bit.


HOW did she even GET UP THERE??? That's the corner that doesn't have any climbing structures!

And, finally, a post-food, happy noodle, probably hoping I'll drop another in because she's the favorite (she's the only, shhh don't tell her! lmao).

----------

_Joci_ (10-13-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Another video, this time of her using the bamboo ladder. She was still in hunting mode at that point, so she kept poking her nose at the CHE like it would magically grant her food lol.





(apparently you can only put one video per post)

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Another video, this time of her using the bamboo ladder. She was still in hunting mode at that point, so she kept poking her nose at the CHE like it would magically grant her food lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apparently you can only put one video per post)


That determination! It's so cool seeing her use your ladder!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> That determination! It's so cool seeing her use your ladder!


She's so hungry all the time! How do people move them to a weekly schedule because I don't know if she'll make it! lol. We might try it this next week but... she's got that puppy face down. IDK if I can resist!

She's still a bit unsteady on the ladder, but she'll probably figure it out with time. Practice makes better!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> She's so hungry all the time! How do people move them to a weekly schedule because I don't know if she'll make it! lol. We might try it this next week but... she's got that puppy face down. IDK if I can resist!
> 
> She's still a bit unsteady on the ladder, but she'll probably figure it out with time. Practice makes better!


If a snake is growing hatchling, or getting prepared for breeding, or just an overly active hungry snake, then I feed every 5 days.  If it is a large adult, especially a male adult, then I feed only every week or even less.

----------


## Starscream

> If a snake is growing hatchling, or getting prepared for breeding, or just an overly active hungry snake, then I feed every 5 days.  If it is a large adult, especially a male adult, then I feed only every week or even less.


Thanks for the input. When she's full grown I'm hoping to put her on a more conservative diet, and I know most folks on here feed just once a week. She was on a 4-day schedule the first month I got her bc HUNGER but so far the 5 day seems better. She gets time to complete natural behaviors, etc. Do you think switching to 7 days when she's closer to 500 grams would work?

----------


## Godzilla78

Sure, it is up to you and Mazikeen how often she eats.  As long as she isn't overly fat-looking or refusing meals, then I would say veery 5 days is fine.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen likes wandering on my blankets when she's out. Probably because she can hide under them if she wants. Either way, only good photo from that session:


And then from earlier today. I love how reflective her scales are. Absolutely beautiful!




She got two rats today! I found some teeny tiny rats at the bottom of the bags, did the math, and got a total of 15% of her body weight, so decided 'why not?' lol. Rat numero uno:


Rat numero dos:


While she was eating I noticed her tail. Apparently she'd had it wrapped around the plant the entire time I was feeding her. So cute :').



And finally, the moment we've all been waiting for (drum roll please):

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

Cutie! She finally yawned facing your general direction haha! Also loving how you placed her bridge!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

What a good eater!

I love the fall colours  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Cutie! She finally yawned facing your general direction haha! Also loving how you placed her bridge!


YES! Pleased as punch about that, she's been yawning all day in anticipation and I finally managed to get one!!!! And thank you! It is now one of her most-used pieces of furniture. Maybe because she can watch me?



> What a good eater!
> 
> I love the fall colours 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


She is the best! I honestly feel so lucky that her food response is off the charts. Beautiful hungry girl.

Thanks! My roommate is interested in switching the leaves with the seasons. Unfortunately those cheap walmart ones are pretty flimsy, so her big green plant stays.

----------


## Starscream

Photos from a couple days ago!





She was surprisingly lethargic that handling session. All she wanted to do was hide her head under her body lol. I put her back shortly after. 

But just look at how much she's grown in only two weeks!! from 135 or so now a whopping 176 grams! Dang! Hungry girl!

Aaaaand a couple shots from the next day. I started out trying to get pics of her body tone, but it evolved into 'how long is she compared to the width of her enclosure?' lol.





But, yeah. She's now eaten five meals since her last shed, which, should the pattern hold, mean she's got one more feeding to go before she turns blue.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## Snake virgin

If anyone can answer this please do.i have had my ball python over a month now still a juvenile.but I still can't get it to eat any ideas.i tried everything

----------


## Starscream

> If anyone can answer this please do.i have had my ball python over a month now still a juvenile.but I still can't get it to eat any ideas.i tried everything


Snake virgin, please make a new thread. That way more people will be likely to see it and help you. Also, not to be  rude, but this _is_ a thread about the growth of my ball python, so not really on-topic here. But mostly, making a new thread with an appropriate title ("help! snake won't eat!" or something) would be more likely to garner attention and help than asking for help in the middle of a random unrelated thread.

I'm more than willing to help, but either way we'd need more information than that.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (10-25-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## Starscream

A basking girl chilling on her ladder.


Note to self: trying to weigh Maze at night is impossible. Do not attempt. (They're all blurry pics so I won't post 'em lmao)





During the day, size comparison to my hand:



I woke up on the morning of feeding day and there she was, waiting....




(in that last one she had her head cradled by her tail. i wish i'd gotten better photos bc it was terribly adorable)

2 full of rat 2 move 2 hide:


I think she's approaching shed, but she may go 7 feedings instead of 6 between sheds this time. We shall see  :Razz: .

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-01-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Lil Mazikeen is growing  :Very Happy:

----------

_Starscream_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Lil Mazikeen is growing


She is! 5 months old and already nearly 200 grams ;w;. By December she should be ready to graduate to rat pups!

.... I'm still going to have rat fuzzies. Heck.

----------


## Ashleigh91

> She is! 5 months old and already nearly 200 grams ;w;. By December she should be ready to graduate to rat pups!
> 
> .... I'm still going to have rat fuzzies. Heck.


Well that's it. You've got no choice. You'll have to buy another snake! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Well that's it. You've got no choice. You'll have to buy another snake! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


LOL. Goodness, don't even tempt me.  There are two disco fires up on morph market that I can't afford but god,  they're gorgeous.

----------


## Ashleigh91

> LOL. Goodness, don't even tempt me.  There are two disco fires up on morph market that I can't afford but god,  they're gorgeous.


I want a GHI Mojave next. Hoping I can talk the other half into it. That or a Rainbow Boa since he's partial to them, but he keeps saying silly things like "We don't need another snake." And, "We have too many animals." 

Silly boy. You always need another snake.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (10-31-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> I want a GHI Mojave next. Hoping I can talk the other half into it. That or a Rainbow Boa since he's partial to them, but he keeps saying silly things like "We don't need another snake." And, "We have too many animals." 
> 
> Silly boy. You always need another snake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Ohhh, I love those. They've got that good high contrast and just.... yes..... (imagine an axanthic version i would cry).

I've already told mine that I want another snake, and I already have the species picked out. I might have accidentally turned her on to tegus......... heeehhhhh..... Gotta start your reptile obsession somehow? Lol. Either way that gives me the leeway to cackle and get me a new snake... at some point... in the semi-near future. Don't have space right now, but we plan on moving in a little over a year.

----------


## baldegale

> Ohhh, I love those. They've got that good high contrast and just.... yes..... (imagine an axanthic version i would cry).
> 
> I've already told mine that I want another snake, and I already have the species picked out. I might have accidentally turned her on to tegus......... heeehhhhh..... Gotta start your reptile obsession somehow? Lol. Either way that gives me the leeway to cackle and get me a new snake... at some point... in the semi-near future. Don't have space right now, but we plan on moving in a little over a year.


tegus are absolutely amazing, theyre so beautiful ahhh. i wish i still lived in ohio, i could get them so cheap there instead of buying online ):


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## ROSIEonFIRE

She really is gorgeous, I love her side pattern.   Grats!

----------

_Starscream_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> She really is gorgeous, I love her side pattern.   Grats!


Thanks! Lots of people ask if she's cinnamon or mojave, I guess because of the side pattern that red axanthics have. It's pretty similar at first glance.

Just realized I haven't updated in a while, and I do have pics. She ate last night so I'm leaving her alone for a few days.






She's due to shed soon, but she keeps showing signs one day and then backing off and looking normal the next. I'm hoping she'll finally go blue this weekend, but who knows at this point.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (11-08-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-08-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Weigh day! A bit early since "weigh day" is feeding day this month, and waking he rup early on feeding day is a Mistake. She's up a whole 56 grams from last month. Color me impressed.


So, I'm not a photographer. I hated taking photography in school because I couldn't take any good photos to save my life. And yet here I am, staring at these photos, in awe of just how beautiful Mazikeen is. She stuns me every time I lay eyes on her. And somehow I managed to capture that? With my own two hands? Thanks RNG gods for blessing me with this pure, pure noodle lmao.










me rn:

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## madhatter18

Just went through the thread and you have a beautiful snake and tub. I'm jealous. If you don't mind me asking, what model of acurite are you using? I've been trying to decided what model to get.

----------

_Starscream_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Just went through the thread and you have a beautiful snake and tub. I'm jealous. If you don't mind me asking, what model of acurite are you using? I've been trying to decided what model to get.


Thank you!

I actually only use the AcuRites as a backup, as I found that the hydrometer I purchased from them was defective. The temperature gauge on it works fine, but it was reading 20% higher on humidity than was actually present, and as a result Maze had a bad shed shortly after she arrived.

The thermometer I'm using is the ThermoPro-TP50 model. It is a thermometer and a hydrometer combined, and it came in a two-pack at only $12 for me. Win/win! They're super accurate, and also a lot more compact than the chunky AcuRites I was using.

----------


## MissterDog

Growing girl! Almost 200 grams already wow! Tappy is 174 grams now so he's catching up slowly :p

Maze is forever a beautiful child

----------

_Starscream_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Growing girl! Almost 200 grams already wow! Tappy is 174 grams now so he's catching up slowly :p
> 
> Maze is forever a beautiful child


I know! I'm still in shock! She is in the middle of a growth spurt apparently because I did nothing differently. Haven't even upped her prey size yet; some of the rat fuzzies were on the big side. And Tappy will no doubt make up for it later....  :Razz: . Perhaps sooner than later, should he hit his own growth spurt. I can't wait to see a big Tapioca, even though he's a precious Smol Boy rn.

Thanks! 😊

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-10-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Feeding day! No pictures, just two videos, so there'll be another post after this one with the second video. This is feeding #10 since last shed. Her belly looked pretty pink last night, so I'm hopeful.

The strike:

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## Starscream

And the Chomp:





I just love the faces she makes while she gets it down :').

----------


## MissterDog

Haha the enthused wiggle she did before she managed to wrap! Love this feisty girl!

----------

_Starscream_ (11-13-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Haha the enthused wiggle she did before she managed to wrap! Love this feisty girl!


I didn't even notice that! Lol, what a silly wiggly noodle. She's finally looking wrinkly today, and she's been hanging out in her humid hide a lot lately, so. I think she's quit faking me out. SHED APPROACHES AT LAST.

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen has been entering the early stages of shed (at last)! She spent two days in her humid hide, using how deep she dug in the moss to modulate her temperature. I caught her with her head sticking out of it a few nights ago.


Crunchy girl.

She also has a huge sausage butt, but she's in shed so she'll probably leave me a big ol' present when she's done lol.


Her as of now, basking beneath her CHE without a care in the world, deep in blue:

----------


## Ashley96

Sausage butt  :ROFL:  Mazikeen is very cute!

----------

_Starscream_ (11-20-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen is officially 6 months old! Ahhhhhhh!

She's still in shed. Of course lol. I took her out very briefly for 'un-birthday' photos, and then put her back home.







She's wonderful :').

----------

_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Starscream

After about three weeks of agony, Mazikeen shed today! Ahhhhh!!!!

I did that serpwidgets thing to measure how long she is, and she's apparently just over 24 inches. Dang.


Since I just got home from work, any daylight is gone, so I let her wander around my plants for a few minutes while I took some pictures. I find the daylight bulbs are pretty accurate at reflecting natural colors.

----------

_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## baldegale

im saying this on record now, if i ever get a snake its because of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> im saying this on record now, if i ever get a snake its because of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's such a nice thing to say! If you do get a snake, you'll have to post tons of pictures!

----------


## baldegale

> That's such a nice thing to say! If you do get a snake, you'll have to post tons of pictures!


i have an empty 40 breeder now that i built a tank for my beardie and im really considering it. simply because snakes are considerably cheaper than insect fed reptiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> i have an empty 40 breeder now that i built a tank for my beardie and im really considering it. simply because snakes are considerably cheaper than insect fed reptiles 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, after the initial equipment costs snakes are pretty low-maintenance. Other than my obsessive need to Make Things Better(TM) I haven't really spent much since I bought her rats for the year. After the new tub lid is installed and the Arcadia bulb is up and running, I probably won't have to* buy anything (except substrate) until it's time for a rat refill.

*But I will anyways because I can't stop myself lol. Self control is low, impulsiveness is high.

----------


## baldegale

> Yeah, after the initial equipment costs snakes are pretty low-maintenance. Other than my obsessive need to Make Things Better(TM) I haven't really spent much since I bought her rats for the year. After the new tub lid is installed and the Arcadia bulb is up and running, I probably won't have to* buy anything (except substrate) until it's time for a rat refill.
> 
> *But I will anyways because I can't stop myself lol. Self control is low, impulsiveness is high.


i care too much about looks, if i didnt i could get stuff dirt cheap. but eventually ill be building 4x2x3 tank for it probably


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Codil7

Love keeping up with this thread! Such a beautiful snake. Im curious though, what camera are you using to take pictures of her with? Typically my iPhone does the job, but it doesnt show true colors as well as Id hoped. Lighting is everything I suppose lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

> Love keeping up with this thread! Such a beautiful snake. Im curious though, what camera are you using to take pictures of her with? Typically my iPhone does the job, but it doesnt show true colors as well as Id hoped. Lighting is everything I suppose lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right about lighting, because I'm using a hand-me-down Samsung Galaxy S4 to take pictures of her. It doesn't even allow me to change the shutter speed lol. I never use flash if I can help it. It's nearly impossible to get actual decent photos of her, so I take a bunch to try to get rid of blur, and that doesn't always work. 

I just post the nice ones I manage to get lol. I think my camera kind of washes stuff out, because to my eye one of the succulents she's sitting on looks yellow, but in pictures it looks light green. IDK man.

----------

Codil7 (11-29-2017)

----------


## Starscream

School has been kicking my booty, hence no updates and no tall tub guide (coming soon lol, still have to take some photos for it, and I have some final touches on Maze's viv that I want to be in there.)

Anyways, here's the girl from a few different adventures:







Moving on to today, we did a quick weigh and a small photoshoot, in which she was mad because she'd been stuck in Scale Jail for 5 minutes. Getting weighed is rough.



_("If I act cute will you let me out??? :3")_

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-13-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_MissterDog_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Maze is now 7 months old, and was officially upgraded to rat pups today! Most enthusiastic feeding response I've seen from her thus far, she nailed it nose-first in less than five seconds and it was gone in only a few minutes. I'm continuously impressed by her food drive.


We did go to the vet last week, because she makes popping noises in her nose (and only in her nose) every once in a while. There are no other symptoms that anything is wrong, and I've checked inside her mouth after each incident with only a beautifully pink mouth and no mucus to be seen. Vet checked her over, and from what he can tell, she is a very healthy young snake. He listened to her lungs for a long while, and it was the most gentle thing I've seen, even as she kept trying to inchworm forward in his hands lmao. "No bad lung noises," he said. Left with instructions to keep an eye on her for anything else that would point towards an RI. In any case, the peace of mind was worth it, and this vet was a hell of a lot nicer than the last one. Definitely going back to him for her yearly check-up... or if things take a turn for the worse.

In any case, here are some photos my roommate took while at the vet (her phone's camera isn't the best, but the composition and colors are pretty nice in my book):



(me trying to listen to the noise while we waited fro the vet):


She thought she was doing a pretty good job with camouflage, haha.


A few more photos from earlier this week, after the vest visit:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-27-2017),_hilabeans_ (12-23-2017),_MissterDog_ (12-23-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Happy holidays! Roommate got a new camera, so she took some photos of the noodle while I had her out.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-27-2017),_yardy_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I found her in her humid hide yesterday. Shed approaches??????????



I weighed her today; she's gained 30 grams in two weeks, putting her at 263g. Here she is looking for her meal! 


It's been an easy transition to a 7-day feeding schedule; the past week she's been going between her hot hide and her humid hide with no detours, until today.

----------

_hilabeans_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

A big girl, in the hand! Aaaaah!

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-03-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## baldegale

coming back here always makes me want a BP over a hognose hnnnnf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> coming back here always makes me want a BP over a hognose hnnnnf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*stage whisper* both. both is good.  :Razz:

----------


## baldegale

> *stage whisper* both. both is good.


i feel the same way, i just feel like hognoses are harder to take care of because of how small of an enclosure you have to keep them in in the beginning thats what has me worried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## omglolchrisss

Omg that face!! She is too cute. Great pictures!  :Smile:

----------

_Starscream_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> i feel the same way, i just feel like hognoses are harder to take care of because of how small of an enclosure you have to keep them in in the beginning thats what has me worried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's all up to whichever you think would suit you better. i think i've said before that i wish i'd known about russian rat snakes before i'd gotten a bp. i wouldn't trade maze for the world, but dang. colubrids are a lot less work to keep the temps right in temperate america lol. (another year and a half until RRS is a possibility... not that i'm counting lol).



> Omg that face!! She is too cute. Great pictures!


thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## baldegale

> it's all up to whichever you think would suit you better. i think i've said before that i wish i'd known about russian rat snakes before i'd gotten a bp. i wouldn't trade maze for the world, but dang. colubrids are a lot less work to keep the temps right in temperate america lol. (another year and a half until RRS is a possibility... not that i'm counting lol).
> 
> thanks!


forgot about those until now again! time to jump down another research hole. but hoggies are so cute i cant resist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> forgot about those until now again! time to jump down another research hole. but hoggies are so cute i cant resist 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's up to you! my personal tastes align more with the rat snakes and garters... and i don't plan on getting more than 1 of each species... the only exception being garter snakes, but they're more social snakes. pick whichever snake makes you happiest! :3

----------


## baldegale

> it's up to you! my personal tastes align more with the rat snakes and garters... and i don't plan on getting more than 1 of each species... the only exception being garter snakes, but they're more social snakes. pick whichever snake makes you happiest! :3


i think im getting a hoggie, theyre just so gosh darn cute. i either am gonna try and eventually get a BP or a kenyan sand boa within the next 2 years after this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-05-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> i think im getting a hoggie, theyre just so gosh darn cute. i either am gonna try and eventually get a BP or a kenyan sand boa within the next 2 years after this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kenyan sand boas are so cute and tiny!!! aahh! both are super duper cute choices. SDA recently got a ksb and has some threads in the boa forum showing him off. only thing is you'd have two burrowing snakes with a ksb, or a burrower and a hider with a bp. hence why i'm going more display snake further down the line XD. i kind of want to see them during the day :p. still, personal preference.

i can't wait to see pictures of your kiddo when you get them!!

----------


## Starscream

First off, I'm going to show everyone how I'm currently keeping Maze's records. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep doing it this way, especially as I get more reptiles in the future, but for now this is what works for me: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing 
Probably would have been easier just to use a calendar, but I wanted all the info right there in a visual manner, since I find that more helpful than lists.

Maze ate her third rat pup on Friday! Super proud of this growing girl. Here she is, lying in wait for her meal:


(that doesn't look comfortable)

For some reason she decided that gravity isn't her friend and..... dangled it..... and swallowed down??? Silly snake. Gravity can HELP, if you let it.... lol.




??????? Okay. Whatever, Maze. I have a 4-minute video of her swallowing it next, because I find that kind of thing super interesting. Probably a morbid kind of fascination, but I also find the faces she makes while she's trying to work her face around her meal to be pretty dang hilarious.

----------

_baldegale_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Cage cleaning day!  :Smile:

----------


## Godzilla78

Shes looking better all the time!  Contrary to popular opinion, I think they get better with age!  Thats part of why I like progression threads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Someday she will be a behemoth!  Enjoy them while they are Teeny cuties! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Shes looking better all the time!  Contrary to popular opinion, I think they get better with age!  Thats part of why I like progression threads.





> Someday she will be a behemoth!  Enjoy them while they are Teeny cuties!


Thanks!

Oh, I know! She was so tiny not 6 months ago, and now she's quite literally 5 times the size. And someday her entire width will cover the palm of my hand! Crazy to think about. Can't wait for her to be my little monster girl :').

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## baldegale

starscream out here making me wish i got a BP.. shhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> i think i've said before that i wish i'd known about russian rat snakes before i'd gotten a bp.


A wise member once said...*stage whisper* both. both is good.   :Wink: 

Maze is looking beautiful.

----------

_Starscream_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Maze looks so much like my boople. A stunner!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> starscream out here making me wish i got a BP.. shhhh


i've heard snakes are like candy. can't stop with just one  :Wink: .




> A wise member once said...*stage whisper* both. both is good. 
> 
> Maze is looking beautiful.


lmao! I don't have room to quarantine another kiddo away from Maze at my current place, otherwise I definitely would, trust me. I have all the supplies and an extra tub that's perfect for a colubrid with lower humidity requirements, and a spare UVB bulb..... right..... there.......... Being patient is hard :'c. And thank you!




> Maze looks so much like my boople. A stunner!


They do look a lot alike! Twinsies?  :Razz: . Thanks!

----------

_hilabeans_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Starscream

We were snowed in today. Look at the reds coming in on her head! :0

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-15-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-15-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (01-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> We were snowed in today. Look at the reds coming in on her head! :0


she is absolutely fantastic and beautiful and perfect and i love her. you can definitely see that red brightening up; she will be a fantastic looking adult!!!

----------

_Starscream_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## xXxI'mSo2008xXx

Your girl is so beautiful! I just recently adopted two ball pythons of my own and the girl is also called Mazikeen with inspiration from the same show! I almost named the boy Lucifer but decided to go with Dante instead.

----------

_Starscream_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> she is absolutely fantastic and beautiful and perfect and i love her. you can definitely see that red brightening up; she will be a fantastic looking adult!!!


oh, i can't wait to see what she'll look like when she's grown! she's just growing up so fast. she'll be 1 in may, and that may seem far away now but i know that time's going to fly by.



> Your girl is so beautiful! I just recently adopted two ball pythons of my own and the girl is also called Mazikeen with inspiration from the same show! I almost named the boy Lucifer but decided to go with Dante instead.


:0 pictures! I wanna see your Mazie-cakes!  :Very Happy: . Dante's a good name. I'm already considering names for future snakes because I have no self control, and so far my theme appears to be 'strong bad-a$$ female characters'. Help. Someone. Please. Lol.

----------


## Starscream

guess who's got a pink belly! (and the continuing saga of the sausage butt)

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Starscream

*wiggles excitedly*

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-25-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

Time to get a sheddin!

 :Smile:  Bet there will be some purtyyy scales soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-25-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Time to get a sheddin!
> 
>  Bet there will be some purtyyy scales soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not soon enough! Today marks 3 days blue. (flash kind of washed it out)

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## Starscream

:0!!!!!!!!


I'll take some photos of her tomorrow during lights-on.

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-28-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I have more, but my phone's being a pain and won't upload them, so I may be back later lol.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (01-30-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Just chillin', enjoying her basking site on the ladder tonight :').

----------


## Starscream

Cleaning day! I love how she periscoped up to greet me while I was recording lol.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-09-2018)

----------


## Ax01

lol the floor is lava.

here are 2 old the floor is lava pix from my hatchling rack:

----------

_Starscream_ (02-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Dang, Ax, I didn't even know urates could be that big! Lol.

She hung out in one of her new hides until lights off (the new exo-terras. i like them, even if the entrance seems a bit on the small side), and has officially resumed the 'the floor is lava' act. I'm onto you, Maze.


Here she is in comparison to the medium Exo Terras. She'll grow into it soon enough.

----------


## Starscream

She's getting so big now! :w;. Kind fat-wrinkly, so I'm gonna try to cut back a bit on food and follow along to when she starts displaying actual hunger behavior. Probably healthier that way anyways.








A blast to the past in the quote. Back in July probably. So smol ;w;.



>

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-30-2018),_Ax01_ (02-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## Ax01

she's beautiful! great progress!

----------

_Starscream_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> she's beautiful! great progress!


Thanks, Ax! She's such a curious soul.

----------


## Starscream

Last night was day 8 since last meal and she wasn't even out and about, so I haven't offered. If she's still quiet tonight I'll probably wait until Friday at the latest. She's still young and needs food... just not _that_ much lol. I'm going to base almost everything on body condition from here on out, not so much weight.

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-30-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Starscream

We ate on Friday, and Maze spent Thursday actively hunting for food, so it was definitely time




That last one is either hilarious or disturbing and I honestly can't decide which...

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-24-2018),_Pengil_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Starscream

A few 'handling' sessions from the past couple days. We had a slight crisis with the water bottle, but luckily she's still thin enough to fit through the handle loop. I just bought that thing lol.

----------

_Pengil_ (03-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> *We had a slight crisis with the water bottle*


idk why but this made me laugh so much hahahaha. cute pictures!  :Aww:

----------

_Starscream_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> idk why but this made me laugh so much hahahaha. cute pictures!


It is pretty funny in hindsight. She didn't want to move once she was coiled around the handle, so I had to rub her sides and tail to get her moving. 

Meanwhile, Maze : "Mom, stop rubbing my butt :cccc"

----------


## Starscream

Just some photos I took today :3.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-10-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

A huntress is rewarded for her patience...

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-30-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-17-2018),_Pengil_ (03-17-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Starscream

A quick photo session under my plant light. I introduced her to the nerve plants, which she will hopefully be sharing a tub with in the near future.

----------


## Sunnieskys

Amazing how much she and Booplesnoop look alike. Two beautiful queens!

----------

_Starscream_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

What a beautiful, inquisitive little one.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She does look a bit like ol' Boople!

Thanks! I picked her for her beauty, and I love her for her character. She's got quite the personality for a species that's known for doing a whole lot of nothing.

I cleaned and rescaped her tub today. First photo minus plants and rocks, second with. The rest are 'close-ups' and some shots of Maze snoozing in various positions. She has the option of belly heat in her hide but still chooses to climb and bask.... I think my BP's broken lol!

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Where did you find that little log bridge?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> She does look a bit like ol' Boople!
> 
> Thanks! I picked her for her beauty, and I love her for her character. She's got quite the personality for a species that's known for doing a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> I cleaned and rescaped her tub today. First photo minus plants and rocks, second with. The rest are 'close-ups' and some shots of Maze snoozing in various positions. She has the option of belly heat in her hide but still chooses to climb and bask.... I think my BP's broken lol!


beautiful.  :Good Job:

----------

_Starscream_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Where did you find that little log bridge?
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Amazon, in the small pets section. There's a lot of cool stuff to sort through; I've considered buying a ferret hammock lately.

link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W5TLA4O?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

----------

Lirenn (03-23-2018)

----------


## bmwood

> She does look a bit like ol' Boople!
> 
> Thanks! I picked her for her beauty, and I love her for her character. She's got quite the personality for a species that's known for doing a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> I cleaned and rescaped her tub today. First photo minus plants and rocks, second with. The rest are 'close-ups' and some shots of Maze snoozing in various positions. She has the option of belly heat in her hide but still chooses to climb and bask.... I think my BP's broken lol!


Mine does the same, she would rather climb her little tree to bask, so mines broken to...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (03-23-2018),Zincubus (03-24-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Mine does the same, she would rather climb her little tree to bask, so mines broken to...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Maze is always doing stuff like that. If you provide it, they will use it.

Out at 1am, proving my point lol.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-24-2018),Zincubus (03-24-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

I wish more people would put branches in with their Royals as they will make full use of them ... ... 


I hate those posts you see occasionally see , saying their Royal has a hide and water dish but it doesn't do anything but stay in the hide all the time ... Aghhhhhh !!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Starscream_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> I wish more people would put branches in with their Royals as they will make full use of them ... ... 
> 
> 
> I hate those posts you see occasionally see , saying their Royal has a hide and water dish but it doesn't do anything but stay in the hide all the time ... Aghhhhhh !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yes they will, all 6 beeps of mine use theirs nowwwww when they get larger Ima have to get bigger ones lol but Im sure thats not for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> I wish more people would put branches in with their Royals as they will make full use of them ... ... 
> 
> 
> I hate those posts you see occasionally see , saying their Royal has a hide and water dish but it doesn't do anything but stay in the hide all the time ... Aghhhhhh !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ironically enough, I did pick up some branches during the week for this very purpose. I think one has bugs, and it's too big to fit in the oven, so we're gonna try a bleach bath on them.

Here's some of the branches for something that might be happening in a few months. Maze's are a lot bigger and sturdier-looking. Just don't have a nice pic at the moment.
i wonder what this could be for  :Hmm:

----------


## Ashley96

Shes growing so nicely. Her setup is awesome too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Shes growing so nicely. Her setup is awesome too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Not really much going on over here right now. She's in shed!

Was going to upload photos but it keeps saying 'upload failed'.... oh, well.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Starscream

JK here are photos! lol.




(leaning towards this second layout for now....)


(the cryptathus bivittatus slowly coloring up)

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Starscream

If you zoom in on her nose, I think you'll see her shed just starting to come off.....

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> If you zoom in on her nose, I think you'll see her shed just starting to come off.....


looks like it to me!!!

reminds me of my pic of Pumpkin:

----------

_Starscream_ (04-07-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> looks like it to me!!!
> 
> reminds me of my pic of Pumpkin:


Wow! Nice shot!

Maze shed a few days ago! Pretty girl :').





Unfortunately, we have new neighbors who just so happen to be heavy smokers. I have an air filter in my room (which is where Maze's enclosure is), but it kind of sucks in general :/. We're moving out of this complex in a year, but this has kind of made us want to move a year sooner. We'll see what happens I guess.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-08-2018)

----------


## Starscream

First day that it's been nice enough to take Maze outside... and probably the last one for another month or so. What the mcHeck is up with the weather?????











What is all this stuff??? Why is the air moving so fast????? It's a big world for a lil snek.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Starscream

After about 2.5 months we finally got an empty weight. Like, poop is gross and all, but it was the size of something I'd expect from a standard dachshund, not a 404g ball python lmao.

She also met some new people yesterday, and while shy at first, she was pretty quick to get explorin' and sniff the new friends. No pics, because my hands were full, but this definitely made me feel a lot better after the Handling Disaster that was the last person that stopped by to meet her.

----------


## Sunnieskys

What happened last time someone handled her?

----------


## Starscream

Someone besides me, to clarify. This happened a little over a month ago. The girlfriend of a guy I know is interested in snakes, and we'd chat about Maze every time I'd see her at work. I eventually invited her over to meet Maze. We'll call her A.

For reference, I'd never had anyone over that liked snakes before this, and didn't really know what to say before it happened to prevent this. Common sense, probably should have known. Most folks that come over are curious, but not curious enough to stick their hand in Maze's face. 

This time, I barely had Maze out of her enclosure for a minute, and A stuck her hand right on Maze's head. Maze is head shy. She doesn't like it when her head is touched, at all. I was so in shock I didn't really know what to say to get A to quit without freaking her out. She immediately goes, "I can  read cats but not snake body language." Can you, though? Can you really??? Would you just grab a cat without letting it sniff you first and expect to not swipe at you?? No, so why would you do that with a snake?

It just kind of went downhill from there. By the time we put Maze back, she was living up to the name 'pet rock' and was the most tense I'd ever seen. I felt so bad. It's definitely made me think of rules to tell people beforehand. Most importantly, let Maze come to you first. 

Don't mean to be rude about A, and I realize it's also my fault for not having better control of the situation.... Just.  It could have gone better.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Someone besides me, to clarify. This happened a little over a month ago. The girlfriend of a guy I know is interested in snakes, and we'd chat about Maze every time I'd see her at work. I eventually invited her over to meet Maze. We'll call her A.
> 
> For reference, I'd never had anyone over that liked snakes before this, and didn't really know what to say before it happened to prevent this. Common sense, probably should have known. Most folks that come over are curious, but not curious enough to stick their hand in Maze's face. 
> 
> This time, I barely had Maze out of her enclosure for a minute, and A stuck her hand right on Maze's head. Maze is head shy. She doesn't like it when her head is touched, at all. I was so in shock I didn't really know what to say to get A to quit without freaking her out. She immediately goes, "I can  read cats but not snake body language." Can you, though? Can you really??? Would you just grab a cat without letting it sniff you first and expect to not swipe at you?? No, so why would you do that with a snake?
> 
> It just kind of went downhill from there. By the time we put Maze back, she was living up to the name 'pet rock' and was the most tense I'd ever seen. I felt so bad. It's definitely made me think of rules to tell people beforehand. Most importantly, let Maze come to you first. 
> 
> Don't mean to be rude about A, and I realize it's also my fault for not having better control of the situation.... Just.  It could have gone better.


 :Sad: 
did Maze strike out? such a bummer, and yes both of you made mistakes. A sounds a bit ignorant and just needed some common sense snake handling info. when i had my 6 year old cousin handle the snakes, i explained 2 rules before she even saw a snake: 1, IMMEDIATELY let me know if you are scared, nervous, or don't want to hold them anymore, and 2, their heads are not to be touched or gotten close to. honestly that's the only rules i have, besides you know...not throwing the snake across the room if you freak out.

remember: mistakes are important learning experiences, and are just as valuable as any resource out there. live and learn, friend.  :Smile:

----------

_Starscream_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> did Maze strike out? such a bummer, and yes both of you made mistakes. A sounds a bit ignorant and just needed some common sense snake handling info. when i had my 6 year old cousin handle the snakes, i explained 2 rules before she even saw a snake: 1, IMMEDIATELY let me know if you are scared, nervous, or don't want to hold them anymore, and 2, their heads are not to be touched or gotten close to. honestly that's the only rules i have, besides you know...not throwing the snake across the room if you freak out.
> 
> remember: mistakes are important learning experiences, and are just as valuable as any resource out there. live and learn, friend.


No, luckily she is not a biter. She retreats and freezes, and had only struck defensively once while in shed, right after I got her. 

True. Everything is a learning experience --  and this was definitely an eye opener for me.

----------


## Sunnieskys

Those are my two rules too. If you get scared tell me. NEVER touch their heads. Ever! Boop HATES her head touched....hates it. And her and maze are twinzies because she retreats and turns into a pet rock too lol. Not only do they look alike, they act alike too.

----------

_Starscream_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Starscream

just some photos of the girl

----------

C.Marie (04-19-2018),_MissterDog_ (04-19-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (04-21-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Love the blushing down her dorsal strip what a lovely lady that is only getting better  :Very Happy:

----------

_Starscream_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Love the blushing down her dorsal strip what a lovely lady that is only getting better


Thank you! I love her blushing very much.

Digesting girl doing a nighttime bask!

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

We need to put a side by side of maze and boop together. They look soooo much alike! Such beauties!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> We need to put a side by side of maze and boop together. They look soooo much alike! Such beauties!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


that'd be interesting! have to make sure the lighting is about the same so possibly doable lol.

maze looks so brown in most lighting and while she is brownish, she's not /that/ brown. weird how that works.

----------


## Sunnieskys

> that'd be interesting! have to make sure the lighting is about the same so possibly doable lol.
> 
> maze looks so brown in most lighting and while she is brownish, she's not /that/ brown. weird how that works.


Boop too. While she has darkened she tends to look brownish too. But she is more cream or tanish with blushing along her spine and sides. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> Boop too. While she has darkened she tends to look brownish too. But she is more cream or tanish with blushing along her spine and sides. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Maze has that creamy-white color too, around her keyholes (i think that's what they're called? what the alien heads turned into lol) and along her belly. It's interesting how pastel can make a HRA look a lot more like a RA  :Smile: . Just looking at HRA and RA, I would have never assumed that one precedes the other lol.

Found her in her humid hide this morning. I think I need to start looking into a bigger one :p.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Natural light shots!

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-26-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Well I finally caved and added live plants to her enclosure. She's been out every night, either basking or generally wandering around. I'm hoping that's a sign she's enjoying the new stuff.

It doesn't look the best -- the plants have a ways to go before I'll be happy with how they look. I forgot to add the cryptanthus, and I'm waiting to see how the white veined nerve plant does before I add the red veined ones.

Plants are: fittonia white vein, red prayer plant, silver satin pothos, and golden pothos. Fake plants are there until the rest grow in more.

And a weigh-in photo completely empty  :Smile: .

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-30-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (04-30-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Starscream

More pics of the viv with and without the fake plants, plus one of Maze. She doesn't like how windy it is outside lol, poor girl. Didn't actually go outside, but the windows are open so  I thought I'd let her taste fresh air.

----------

ROSIEonFIRE (05-03-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I have a very rough guess-timate of how long Maze is these days. My hand is 10 inches from heel to the tip of my middle finger, and she curled up perfectly on my hand so that her body overlapped three times, with her tail tucked underneath her body. Based on that, she's about 36-38 inches long. I don't really want to give an accurate measurement yet, because her hatch day's coming up this month and I want to get her measurements a bit closer to then.

Either way, that's a lot more growth since February than I expected, especially since I'm feeding her fairly conservatively. She was 29 inches back then. Dang, girl. Lol.

Some pics in bad lighting after she'd relaxed.... and fell asleep.... on my hand.



To think she was once a 12 inch worm :').

----------

_MissterDog_ (05-05-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (05-05-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I learned a few things today.

I'm apparently good at eye-balling lengths because she is exactly 36 inches.....She is as long as her enclosure, which means I really need to get on giving her an upgrade. I'm working on it, baby, I promise!

Dang. Big girl. That IRIS bin to last her until I can build her a nice, plywood vivarium.... I hope. Lol. She's growing a lot faster than I expected!

----------

_MissterDog_ (05-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Big girl! Is that an Xlarge exo terra she's in?

----------

_Starscream_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


these two photos  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

_who's there!?!?_

----------

_Starscream_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Big girl! Is that an Xlarge exo terra she's in?


lol! i think it's a medium. she really, really likes these over the home-made ones (the stinker), even though these are still on the big side for her. i'll probably buy a few more to fill up the IRIS bin so she has lots of options on where she wants to be.

----------


## MissterDog

> lol! i think it's a medium. she really, really likes these over the home-made ones (the stinker), even though these are still on the big side for her. i'll probably buy a few more to fill up the IRIS bin so she has lots of options on where she wants to be.


Haha whoops! For some reason it looked bigger to me since it was a different shape than the large I have :p

I've been having the same problem where they've become Tapioca's favorite hides now over his previously favorite Zelda one's haha. He definitely favored them over the RBI ones I had!

----------

_Starscream_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> these two photos 
> 
> _who's there!?!?_


❤️❤️ Those are my favs from this bunch. She's so cute it makes me want to scream lol!



> Haha whoops! For some reason it looked bigger to me since it was a different shape than the large I have :p
> 
> I've been having the same problem where they've become Tapioca's favorite hides now over his previously favorite Zelda one's haha. He definitely favored them over the RBI ones I had!


Oh, well, she's still about Tapioca's size, weight-wise. She's just long, which I guess I should expect from a female. She kind of blind-sided me, though. I've been so busy with school that apparently I just kind of lost track of how big she's getting.

Aww! Maybe you could modify some to match your theme as he gets bigger.

----------


## Sunnieskys

Such a pretty girl!

----------

_Starscream_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## Starscream

finally working on her bigger tub. it's long overdue, but I haven't had the energy with how heavy classes were hitting me. gotta clean it out, add substrate, plants, and hides, and get the RHP set up correctly and we're good to go!

(i may take a nap now.... lol)

----------


## Starscream

I did not take a nap and now Maze is in her new house. She poked around for a few minutes, then immediately went into hiding. It'll be interesting to see how she does when she comes out for the evening.

----------

_MissterDog_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Looking great. You are so creative!

----------

_Starscream_ (05-18-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Looking great. You are so creative!


Thank you! Plants r my passion .

Maze came out tonight, and since I think her last meal was on the small side, I went ahead and offered. She took her meal like a champ, and in an unfamiliar place to boot. I swear she's indestructible lol.

----------


## MissterDog

> Thank you! Plants r my passion .
> 
> Maze came out tonight, and since I think her last meal was on the small side, I went ahead and offered. She took her meal like a champ, and in an unfamiliar place to boot. I swear she's indestructible lol.


Is that a rhp you have installed? How easy is it to attatch to a tub and what testing would you recommend doing to ensure its secure? Im half considering a rhp for a tub set up but still unsure about it vs using a CHE.

----------


## Starscream

> Is that a rhp you have installed? How easy is it to attatch to a tub and what testing would you recommend doing to ensure its secure? Im half considering a rhp for a tub set up but still unsure about it vs using a CHE.


Yep. I have the longer zip-ties attaching it to the tub, and they're pretty sturdy. They may be heavy duty zip-ties, and they definitely look it. This lid is also really rigid and thick, so I'm not worried about it warping.

This will sound odd, but I hot-glued a lip of screen mesh around the edge of the RHP down to the tub lid. Don't want Maze somehow getting between the RHP and the lid. So far so good.

----------


## MissterDog

> Yep. I have the longer zip-ties attaching it to the tub, and they're pretty sturdy. They may be heavy duty zip-ties, and they definitely look it. This lid is also really rigid and thick, so I'm not worried about it warping.
> 
> This will sound odd, but I hot-glued a lip of screen mesh around the edge of the RHP down to the tub lid. Don't want Maze somehow getting between the RHP and the lid. So far so good.


Got any photos by chance? I admit Im having a hard time visualizing it but it all sounds like a very interesting approach!

----------


## Starscream

> Got any photos by chance? I admit Im having a hard time visualizing it but it all sounds like a very interesting approach!


None from before setting up the tub. Just took these, and the lid is really friggen heavy (it was before I installed everything) so quality may not be the best.

----------

_MissterDog_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## Starscream

It's a head-basking kind of night.

----------


## Starscream

Maze is currently in shed, so I'm leaving her alone. ... but it's her hatch day! Happy hatch day little noodle!

(thats it shes a year old and i love her. thats all i got lol)

----------

Lirenn (05-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She shed!

Last pic is a comparison of today's shed with one from January.

----------

Dravenz (06-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (06-08-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-30-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (05-31-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Documenting the plants that are thriving thus far. They're closer to the lights so it makes sense.

Maze also peeked out to investigate after I spritzed the plants.

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Looking great!!! Just wondering has Maze ever peed on any of the plants before?

----------

_Starscream_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Looking great!!! Just wondering has Maze ever peed on any of the plants before?


She hasn't, but she did poop on a plant in the old tub. It was a pothos that wasn't tolerating the heat very well, and hadn't grown any roots. The leaf slowly turned yellow and faded away, though I think me trying to wipe it off didn't help lol. I ended up throwing that plant out, as it just never thrived.

She likes to pee in her hides especially, and I rarely have to go hunting to find it.

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

I am still amazed at how much maze and boop look alike! I am loving your live plants!

----------

_Starscream_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

So happy you both are doing well.

----------

_Starscream_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Thank you both so much!

Some pics from the week, plus an ambassador adventure! My cousin stopped by with her son today, and Maze did beautifully. She was arguably the most calm I've ever seen her, and the session went very well. Cousin's son was a bit nervous at first, but he warmed up to her as time went on.

EDIT: or not as tapatalk decided to throw a fit

----------


## Starscream

maybe now??
edit: sad face :c

----------

_Godzilla78_ (06-08-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-08-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Looks like they ended up posting after all.

Woke up this morning to find my first mushroom! Exciting, as it means the first cycle is coming to a close. It'll probably be gone by tomorrow.

----------


## Starscream

One of the few times I've caught her out and about. If she notices me she goes back into hiding, which kind of sucks, but at least I know she's utilizing all the branches and everything. I'll just have to install motion-detecting cameras....... someday... when those are affordable. Lol.








And a photo of the pothos roots. This one's going bonkers in here!

----------


## Starscream

Daytime viv pic:


She likes to sit on phones lol.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (06-30-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-18-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Like clockwork, 10 days after her last meal she's loafing about lol. Unfortunately for her stomach, we're moving next week, so I'm considering pushing back her next feed. I'd rather not risk a regurgitation. It's better she 'starve' one week more lmao.

Let's be real though, she's got enough chunk on her I doubt waiting even two extra weeks would  change her body condition.

----------

_Pengil_ (06-26-2018)

----------


## Starscream

A quick shot from this morning  :Smile: . She was a holy terror last night. She wants food, probably. If only she knew lol.

----------


## Skyrivers

> A quick shot from this morning . She was a holy terror last night. She wants food, probably. If only she knew lol.


So good to see her happy and healthy.

----------

_Starscream_ (06-27-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Thanks, Skyriver!

She had a massive bowel movement last night, which means an accurate weight pic!

She also looks huge compared to this 6qt tub.

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-27-2018)

----------


## Starscream

We moved. She ate. Three days later:

----------

_MissterDog_ (07-06-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Hoping the move went well! Also wow, she's looking thick these days! She grew so fast!

----------

_Starscream_ (07-06-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Hoping the move went well! Also wow, she's looking thick these days! She grew so fast!


Thanks, we've still got plenty of boxes left unpacked around the house lol. It's smoke-free, though, and that's all I wanted.

Lol yeah, I think some of it is rat.  She spent all her time on the cold side after eating, tiny weirdo (As she does every time she eats, then scoots over to the hot side after 3-4 days later). She eats every 2-3 weeks right now, so the fact that she's still steadily growing is pretty interesting! 

She was such a smol worm :').

----------


## Starscream

Maze is in shed! I wasn't expecting it - she only ate three times between now and last shed. Growing girl!

No pictures today -- I only noticed she's in shed because I was moving her tub to its final location and had to take her out. She's already gone back to snoozing, as usual.

----------


## Sunnieskys

I'm still amazed at how much her and boop look Alike. I want to do a side by side! Lol they could be twinzies.

----------

_Starscream_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I would love to! ... if we lived near one another. You're a bit far for a quick Sunday drive .

If Maze isn't in blue, I'll eat my nonexistent hat! I didn't want to bother her to check, but I did add some new plants to her enclosure. It's finally starting to look like a proper jungle in there! (+ my new plant setup ).

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I think she just turned dark again, so she'll shed any day now! While all her other sheds always leave me waiting in anticipation to see just how beautiful she's become, this one in particular will be pretty awesome if she goes early. I'm hoping she'll maybe (hopefully!) shed by Sunday; that'll be one year with me! I have photos planned from before-hand, but I'd love some of how she actually looks the day of verses one year ago.

Regardless, I did finally put in a new order of food for her through Layne Labs that arrives next week. They have a ton more variety in feeder options, and I wanted to take advantage of that. Since BPs feed on birds in the wild, I'm going to try offering her a few meals of the avian variety. 

She's pretty dang gung-ho when it comes to food; her switch to rats was nearly instantaneous and more enthusiastic than her 2 feedings on mice. I can tong-feed or drop-feed and she'll happy go for it either way. The greater times between feedings should also make her more willing to accept something a bit different. I'm excited to see how she reacts to it, at least! Still have rats to offer, just want to provide variety as well  :Smile: .

----------


## Starscream

'tis one year today with my girl!





She hasn't shed yet, so those photos aren't as recent as I'd like. Most recent pic is a peek through a vent hole lol.


And as a comparison, here is the first-ever photo I took of her! Not the best, but in defense I was shaking at the time from worry whether she was alive or not.

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018),_MissterDog_ (07-15-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (07-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

congrats on your anniversssssssary!!! that first year flew by, didn't it?

she's such a beauty and you've done so well with her. i wish my first year with Yellow was as smooth as yours haha.

again, congrats!!! i hope to see many more anniverssssssaries with you both.

----------

_Starscream_ (07-15-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> congrats on your anniversssssssary!!! that first year flew by, didn't it?
> 
> she's such a beauty and you've done so well with her. i wish my first year with Yellow was as smooth as yours haha.
> 
> again, congrats!!! i hope to see many more anniverssssssaries with you both.


Thank you!! And it really did lmao!

To be fair, it wasn't without its struggles -- regardless, she's a voracious little thing even if things weren't always up to par. I've definitely learned a lot though, and look forward to learning more and making things the best I possibly can for her!  :Very Happy: .

Thanks again! Can't wait to see your kiddos grow up as well!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (07-15-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She shed last night! I had a hard time telling earlier in the day, so got her out for a general check-up and to see if she was sitting on some skin (she wasn't).




Later, I was thinking to myself "if only Maze knew the meal that awaits her if she sheds" .... and then I went upstairs and she was in the middle of shedding lmao. She trampled one of her new nerve plants in the process, so here's to hoping it bounces back. 

She weighs 554g empty right now.

Some photos from today, in contrast to those above:





chunker bab

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Good snake! :Very Happy:

----------

_Starscream_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Good snake!


Thanks!

----------


## Starscream

Maze just took a chick faster than she's taken rats, so I guess this is a +1 for variety lmao.

----------


## Starscream

plant inspector

----------

C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I don't know why I doubted you guys when you said they get the stinks when they eat chicks, but dang, does that stink. 

Weighed her and got some quick handling photos.

----------


## Starscream

Quick 'n dirty feeding video because I am not a video editor.

----------


## Starscream

Found some flowers on one of the prayer plants today. Plus some handling photos as I try to gauge her size. She's getting pretty thick for a noodle that doesn't eat often lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

I didn't even realize prayer plants could flower! What's Maze weighing these days? She looks like she's about the same size as Tappy or slightly bigger. These kids growing like weeds!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> I didn't even realize prayer plants could flower! What's Maze weighing these days? She looks like she's about the same size as Tappy or slightly bigger. These kids growing like weeds!


Me either! A very quick google search said that they usually only flower outside when conditions are favorable... so it must think it's outside lmao.

She was 550g last weigh-in. Chunky kiddos .

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Me either! A very quick google search said that they usually only flower outside when conditions are favorable... so it must think it's outside lmao.
> 
> She was 550g last weigh-in. Chunky kiddos .


Tappy is ahead of Maze now???I thought for sure she was still beating him aha, he's at 605g now! These kids omg

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I've been following this progression for longer than I've had any ball pythons.  That is one beautiful noodle!

I always thought females grew faster than males typically, but if Maze was born end of May (if I remember right), then that makes her 3 or 3 and a half months older than my boy and nearly the same weight!  He was born Sept 15th, 2017 and weighed in today at 567.. I think he must just be a pig. He hasn't turned down food for me outside his first 2 sheds since I got him in January!  (Been feeding him following the BP feeding chart to a T)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> Tappy is ahead of Maze now???I thought for sure she was still beating him aha, he's at 605g now! These kids omg


He _is_ older than her by a good 3 months lol.  :Razz: 




> I've been following this progression for longer than I've had any ball pythons.  That is one beautiful noodle!
> 
> I always thought females grew faster than males typically, but if Maze was born end of May (if I remember right), then that makes her 3 or 3 and a half months older than my boy and nearly the same weight!  He was born Sept 15th, 2017 and weighed in today at 567.. I think he must just be a pig. He hasn't turned down food for me outside his first 2 sheds since I got him in January!  (Been feeding him following the BP feeding chart to a T)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! She's only rejected food once while in shed, and she hatched May 22nd (I thought it was May 31 on the first page and I got it mixed it up, her hatchday is definitely May 22). 

I also feed more conservatively than the feeding guide recommended by this site. The way I see it, that's more of a guide for to-be breeders; their metabolisms when studied and recorded by scientists show that they really, really don't need to be fed once a week as they get older. It's a good metric for the first six months to a year, but after that.... slowing down's usually in their best interests. I definitely do not plan on breeding Maze, ever, and slow-and-steady is by far more healthy for long-term health. 

I do same prey sizes thereabout  as recommended (with some variations such as multiple prey items or smaller ones for enrichment on occasion), just not the same frequency. She's a voracious feeder when I do feed her; if it were up to her, I'm sure she'd eat every two days lmao. She's a healthy shape and pretty active (for a ball python; she's still a slow mover), so so far so good lol.

Sorry for the word-vomit haha.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Thank you so much! She's only rejected food once while in shed, and she hatched May 22nd (I thought it was May 31 on the first page and I got it mixed it up, her hatchday is definitely May 22). 
> 
> I also feed more conservatively than the feeding guide recommended by this site. The way I see it, that's more of a guide for to-be breeders; their metabolisms when studied and recorded by scientists show that they really, really don't need to be fed once a week as they get older. It's a good metric for the first six months to a year, but after that.... slowing down's usually in their best interests. I definitely do not plan on breeding Maze, ever, and slow-and-steady is by far more healthy for long-term health. 
> 
> I do same prey sizes thereabout  as recommended (with some variations such as multiple prey items or smaller ones for enrichment on occasion), just not the same frequency. She's a voracious feeder when I do feed her; if it were up to her, I'm sure she'd eat every two days lmao. She's a healthy shape and pretty active (for a ball python; she's still a slow mover), so so far so good lol.
> 
> Sorry for the word-vomit haha.


That could be the difference.  I don't have the chart in front of me to remember for sure, but I've only done once a week with a few skipped weeks when I saw him about to shed or I went on vacation.  I try to match the prey weight not necessarily the size since the packs are so many in each.  He had 2 smaller rats more often than the "right size" the last 2 or so months but representing the same weight. Now that he is big enough for smalls technically, I'm alternating weeks with a 47-50gram small and a ~40gram weaned rat.  The last month or so has been a big growth spurt for him, it seems. I'm not breeding either, so it's just fascinating how quickly he's grown. 

My boy has literally been fed and popped out of his hide in strike pose because I walked into the room less than one hour after eating 1 or 2 feeders.  He even does it on occasion when my 55 lb dog walks past the glass too.  "I see warm, is food??"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> That could be the difference.  I don't have the chart in front of me to remember for sure, but I've only done once a week with a few skipped weeks when I saw him about to shed or I went on vacation.  I try to match the prey weight not necessarily the size since the packs are so many in each.  He had 2 smaller rats more often than the "right size" the last 2 or so months but representing the same weight. Now that he is big enough for smalls technically, I'm alternating weeks with a 47-50gram small and a ~40gram weaned rat.  The last month or so has been a big growth spurt for him, it seems. I'm not breeding either, so it's just fascinating how quickly he's grown. 
> 
> My boy has literally been fed and popped out of his hide in strike pose because I walked into the room less than one hour after eating 1 or 2 feeders.  He even does it on occasion when my 55 lb dog walks past the glass too.  "I see warm, is food??"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha, Maze does that for the two or three days following a feeding. Any time I pop open her tub, o-oh here she comes. She's always to be disappointed, silly monster girl. They just want to be giants .

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Haha, Maze does that for the two or three days following a feeding. Any time I pop open her tub, o-oh here she comes. She's always to be disappointed, silly monster girl. They just want to be giants .


Hahaha.  That's funny.  Vega will go back into his hide like he wasn't looking for food if the door opens and he doesn't smell food at all.  It definitely helps reduce chances of getting bit for being warm.  He doesn't quit doing it in between feedings, the silly guy.  Only easy way to spot a shed is when he stops doing it.  His colors are light enough and his eyes are always a sort of cloudy blue color that it is really tough to spot an upcoming shed by sight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Hahaha.  That's funny.  Vega will go back into his hide like he wasn't looking for food if the door opens and he doesn't smell food at all.  It definitely helps reduce chances of getting bit for being warm.  He doesn't quit doing it in between feedings, the silly guy.  Only easy way to spot a shed is when he stops doing it.  His colors are light enough and his eyes are always a sort of cloudy blue color that it is really tough to spot an upcoming shed by sight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, after about a 10 days or so post-feed Maze starts making her rounds of her enclosure. If she doesn't, That's about when I start to think she's in shed. I've been taking her out a lot less often (been pretty busy lately + I'm sure she prefers it lol), but she's never been a biter. Maze takes forever to turn blue, and acts miserable and reclusive around the time her belly turns pink. At least she's pretty obvious when in blue. Sounds like your guy tries to let you know through behavior, even if you can't always tell, which is pretty interesting!

----------

_pretends2bnormal_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Tonight, I remembered to replace Maze's water a bit later than usual. Her lights were already off, and she was in her typical 'let me watch you from my hide' pose and not actively wandering, so I decided to just go ahead and do it. As I'm replacing her water, she came over and started drinking, and continued long enough for me to snap some photos.



(The rock's for springtails, they keep jumping in the water, so that's just so they can climb their way out. They float so jumping in doesn't drown them.)

Wasn't expecting that. I'm lucky if she even deigns to drink in my presence. I may change her water at night more often if this is how she responds lol.

Anyways, she now measures at 38 inches, according to Serpwidgets, which is 2 inches of growth in 3 months. She's starting to gain more weight around than length, I think. She's still lean, but getting that chunky ball python body shape in comparison to her smol little head :'). She last ate two weeks ago, and is so far still calm as could be. Going to try for one more week, then do a couple of smaller weekly feedings for variety.

Here are some older photos from last week, when she was still begging for a second meal lol.


(if i stare at u hard enough u feed meh rat, yus?)

And sitting on one of the plants she managed to murder in her post-meal rage.

----------

C.Marie (08-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

And then she came out for a handling session all on her own after that. She's certainly something lmao.





The pink on her belly's just from the light, it's a very cold color and any shade is tinted pink because of it. She's back home now, safe in a hide  :Smile: .

----------

C.Marie (08-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She's pretty good at vertical climbing for having never done it before.

----------

C.Marie (09-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Maze got out of her enclosure while I was at work last night. I found her immediately -- she was trying to climb on a lamp to get to the top shelf of my shelving unit, by the looks of it lol... I'm about 99% sure I know what happened -- I was running around before work and planned to change her water out before I left. Opened the lid, closed it but didn't latch it, and got distracted by checking the tire pressure on my car. Apparently I forgot to come back in and change her water because it was still the same as yesterday morning.

Feeling frazzled, but glad she didn't make it too far. Even if she went down a level I'm pretty sure she would've gotten distracted by the plants, as I let her do just that after I got over the shock of catching her outside of her house. I'm just relieved she's okay. And now I'll be checking to make sure I latched her lids properly at least 5 times before I go anywhere lmao.

My roommate came home and found me watching her roam around my plants, and took some pics before she went home. She's awfully cute for being so naughty.





I can only think that this would have happened eventually, especially since classes just kicked back in. I'm glad it happened the way it did, more as a warning to myself to keep on top of those things, rather than losing her and being unable to rectify my mistake. Hate that it happened to begin with, but. What can you do. 

Quadruple check everything, kids.

(roommate's insta, since that's where i 'stole' these from  :Razz:  https://www.instagram.com/strik_snacha/ )

----------

C.Marie (09-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-29-2018),Tessellate (09-14-2018)

----------


## Starscream

This semester of courses is keeping me pretty busy, but I managed to find time for my roommate to get some nicer photos of the girl for me  :Smile: .










And then a few I've taken lately.

----------

C.Marie (09-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-14-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


nice to know Maze is an ally with the LGBTQ+ community.  :Smile: 

beautiful photos of a beautiful girl.  :Aww:

----------

_Starscream_ (09-14-2018),Tessellate (09-14-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Even while blue as heck and probably fairly blind, baby girl's gotta see what I'm up to lol.

----------

C.Marie (09-23-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Maze shed!  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (09-23-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (09-23-2018),_Dianne_ (09-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-22-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Love seeing this girl and her adventures! Also omg!! I love the jungle gym you made for her!!!  PVC pipe is like the new lego for us haha

----------

_Starscream_ (09-22-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Love seeing this girl and her adventures! Also omg!! I love the jungle gym you made for her!!!  PVC pipe is like the new lego for us haha


Haha thanks! It is pretty fun to rebuild the PVC and see how she interacts with it.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (09-23-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-23-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Did you build that just for maze? I need one for boople.

----------


## Starscream

> Did you build that just for maze? I need one for boople.


Yep! I had some PVC lying around so all I had to buy were the cross joints and more end caps, since I had everything else (two corners and the pipes themselves).

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Yep! I had some PVC lying around so all I had to buy were the cross joints and more end caps, since I had everything else (two corners and the pipes themselves).


To funny when people say
Balls dont climb. My T-12s have PVC painted with Grit Paint and they even hang from them and grab a rat 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> To funny when people say
> Balls dont climb. My T-12s have PVC painted with Grit Paint and they even hang from them and grab a rat 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! Can't wait to have a glass-front viv for awesome photos like that, instead of this awful plastic...

That's Maze's preferred method of eating, honestly. She uses her branches a lot while "hunting" the days up to a feed. Not so much when she's just out basking, though. I can't wait to give her a taller enclosure so she can actually get a decent amount off the ground.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (09-24-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Looks like I've been slacking lately! Some photos from the past month, at least.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Love seeing her and how much she's grown! I like the slated rocks you've added!

----------

_Starscream_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She climb.




She bask.


She say hello!



She pumpkin sits.





She get ready for shed.

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Love seeing her and how much she's grown! I like the slated rocks you've added!


Thanks! Unfortunately I waited too long to add those, because she already outgrew them lmao. I'm thinking about doing some kind of Rete's stack anyways so they'll make a return eventually lol.

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She shed today! This is the first time I've seen a little blood around her vent, but since it seems to be fairly common I'll just keep an eye on it. Better safe than sorry. She also has a singular scale directly in the middle of head that's lighter than the others. Again, not worried, it's just going to bother me until she sheds again lol.

She weighs 728 grams, and according to Serpwidgets, is now 40 inches long. That's two inches in three months! Growin' girl.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (11-20-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I got her out today to check her vent, and as I suspected, all is well.

Since I had her out anyways, I went ahead and got some photos under my plants lights of her fresh paint job lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (11-20-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Maze dug a trench underneath one of her branches, and apparently is convinced that she's completely hidden from prying eyes. Silly thing.








These ones are from right before she figured out she could sit under the branch instead of beside it.



She still uses her hides, plus she is engaging in thigmotactic behavior - she is surrounded on all sides. It's just a "hide" that she made, not the ones I put in for her.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-12-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Thanks for all the pics and updates.

----------

_Starscream_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Awesome pictures, thanks  :Good Job:

----------

_Starscream_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

such beautiful photos these last two posts. those succulent photos are everything!

----------

_Starscream_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> such beautiful photos these last two posts. those succulent photos are everything!


Thanks! Maze loves a good plant-sniffing session. I have more downstairs, but it's colder and I'm not too comfy letting her wander as long down there :/.




> Awesome pictures, thanks


Thank you!




> Thanks for all the pics and updates.


No problem, I just enjoy documenting her progress. It helps that I know I'll be looking back at these photos years from now trying to imagine just how tiny she was haha.

----------


## Starscream

Happy New Year!

Here's my latest hoard of Mazikeen pictures to start 2019 off  :Smile: .








A little sniffin' video: https://i.imgur.com/MPPELaE.mp4

As for today specifically: I redid her lid layout, so I had her in a smaller travel tote for a few hours while I took out her heating elements and then added them and her lights onto the new lid. I have an order of plants coming in specifically for her enclosure, and the added light will help them thrive, and they in turn will give her cover and new things to smell and sit on. The old lid also opened at the top, and Maze had begun pushing at the gap at night. This lid doesn't have the top opening, so that will hopefully cease to be an issue, and her nose can get some rest.


It'll look way better when those plants come in to fill in the gaps. Maze, of course, had to sniff everything new for a good 30-45 minutes before going back to sleep. Taking pictures through the tub has always been a pain, but it's amazing what good lighting does to help course-correct that. The camera will finally focus on her and not the tub walls lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Looks great....as does she!  Looking forward to seeing the final planted version...bet she loves that.  :Razz:

----------


## Starscream

> Looks great....as does she!  Looking forward to seeing the final planted version...bet she loves that.


Thanks! I can't wait for the plants to come in. It's an ever-evolving process, considering the plants are subject to Maze's whims... and how much she enjoys sitting on them (ex: how torn up that poor spider plant looks). I'm hopeful that these new plants will root in time for her not to immediately kill them, and I'm going to feed her around the same time so that she'll in a food-coma for a least a few days to a week while they settle in.

The plant lights have turned off for the day; she immediately figured out where the UVB is lol.



I'll leave her alone now.

----------

_Dianne_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Shayne

Awww she's beautiful!  Thanks for sharing her progress!

----------

_Starscream_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Always love seeing this girl! It's so cute whenever they investigate anything that's new. So fun to watch!

----------

_Starscream_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Starscream

> Always love seeing this girl! It's so cute whenever they investigate anything that's new. So fun to watch!


Lol yeah! I think Maze is permanently in investigation mode. Even if nothing is going on, she's always peeking out at me, or watching me move around the room from her hide.

It's almost like she's asking if we've got the goods she's looking for  :Wink: .

----------

_Dianne_ (02-01-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Maze shed over the weekend!

Her shed measured 45.5 inches long, and while I know not to judge her actual length based on that, that's still a pretty exciting number. If she's not 4 foot by 2 years, her sheds might be! (pic of shed on a 4ft long shelf)






Weighs 746g after a poo  :Razz: .




Next day I could smell said poo, so I let her on her climbing set while I tried to find it.










And then today, I found her sleeping with her head in a paper towel roll and her body in her hide.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_cletus_ (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Maze age a large meal on Monday, and then yesterday started poking her head out while I was taking pictures of her plants. The pictures help me try to judge how well they are growing in her setup, as it's harder to keep an eye on them when compared to the plants I have sitting around my house. Those I can eyeball anytime; Maze's plants I tend to leave alone for long periods, and only water as necessary.

Curious girl keeping an eye on me, as always.




Video of her sniffing her hide and branch.
https://imgur.com/kTzbsde

Cage photos.



Today I noticed some loud noises, which I'm assuming were snake farts; they sounded like bubbles of liquid emerging from a pool of water, and were coming from her tub. She moved between hides, and then peered out at me like I was the offender. Nuh-uh, little lady, you gotta own your farts just like everybody else lmao.

----------

_Dianne_ (02-02-2019)

----------


## Ax01

> Today I noticed some loud noises, which I'm assuming were snake farts; they sounded like bubbles of liquid emerging from a pool of water, and were coming from her tub. She moved between hides, and then peered out at me like I was the offender. Nuh-uh, little lady, you gotta own your farts just like everybody else lmao.


lmfao!

----------

_Dianne_ (02-02-2019),_Starscream_ (02-01-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

That's quite a girl you have there.

----------

_Starscream_ (02-01-2019)

----------


## Starscream

> lmfao!


Haha! Perfect!




> That's quite a girl you have there.


Thanks! She's pretty 'personable' for a snake lol.

----------


## Starscream

Some "low quality" pictures (aka bad lighting and/or flash pics) of the girl.

That's her foot now.


She likes to feel tall.


Sleepin under a log.



Sometimes I walk in at the weirdest times...



Weight and length updates!



She's coming along slowly but nicely. I'm pretty pleased with her progress -- she has good shape, in my eyes, and looks neither too chunky nor too thin. She weighs 781 grams, is 42 inches long, and is 21 months old. I don't think she'll be 4ft at 2 years, but maybe by the time she's 3? lol

----------


## Starscream

First of the month pic-spam time!

From today:





I call these the bloopers.



And then some from when she was looking for food.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen met a friend today! It's someone she's met before, but it's been about a year since they last saw one another.



She weighed in empty tonight at 817 grams.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-08-2019),_Luvyna_ (03-08-2019),Sgt7212 (03-12-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

This is one of my favourite progression threads  :Smile:  Mazikeen is looking great! It's cool to see how much she's grown.

----------

_Starscream_ (03-08-2019)

----------


## Starscream

> This is one of my favourite progression threads  Mazikeen is looking great! It's cool to see how much she's grown.


Thank you so much! That means a lot to me to hear  :Very Happy: .

To be honest, it's almost hard to believe how big she's gotten. It feels like every time I pull her out for handling, she's grown some.

----------


## Starscream

She ate on Monday. Always looking for more food...

----------

_Dianne_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Starscream

She immediately went into shed after the last post. Here's from last night, rocking the zombie look.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),_Pengil_ (03-30-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen shed on April Fool's  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Got her out for general health check/ weigh and took some photos while I was at it, as well as a video. She'll be 2 next month, and I can't quite believe it!

Video link: https://imgur.com/V1zETv4

----------

_Dianne_ (04-04-2019),_Kam_ (01-02-2020),_MissterDog_ (04-04-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Big photo-dump today! My roommate and I took Maze to the local cemetery for her first 2019 outside adventure. We found a tombstone from 1880-something with a Freemason symbol on it -- all the way in Missouri. I think we forgot to take photos of that one, but in our defense.... Pretty snake haha.

Photos from my phone:








Photos from my roommate's DSLR:

----------

ROSIEonFIRE (05-19-2019)

----------


## baldegale

once i saw it on facebook i was waiting for it here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (04-16-2019)

----------


## Starscream

> once i saw it on facebook i was waiting for it here! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small world!  :Smile:

----------


## Starscream

I let Maze sniff Lan Fan's shed for a few minutes. She was intrigued for a few, then went back to her usual nightly activities.

----------

_Kam_ (01-02-2020),_tttaylorrr_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Monday was Maze's second "Got'cha Day", and though I'm late, I've got lots of photos to make up for it!

She's surpassed the 1000 gram "wall" without any fanfare. I'm in the process of building her permanent home from plywood, the progress of which will be documented in the DIY forum. Hoping to finish sanding and start staining tomorrow.

Also: after two years she loves phones, but still hates grass.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Kam_ (01-02-2020),_Luvyna_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Nice to see an update, Mazikeen is looking fantastic as always. She seems to be a great climber and really enjoy all the enrichment in her enclosure. Funny how she loves phones and hates grass, my BP is like that too  :ROFL:

----------

_Starscream_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## Starscream

> Nice to see an update, Mazikeen is looking fantastic as always. She seems to be a great climber and really enjoy all the enrichment in her enclosure. Funny how she loves phones and hates grass, my BP is like that too


Thanks! I can't wait to give her more room to engage in natural behaviors. And haha! Yeah, Maze has always liked going after and wrapping around phones. I think it's the warmth. As for grass, it may just be the feeling of cut grass. Not like I'm going to chuck her into some tall grass to find out though LOL.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Luvyna_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Been a while since I last updated! Mazikeen is currently hovering around 1000 to 1100 grams, but she looks great. She's 46 inches long, so maybe she'll be 4 foot soon? lol

Photos taken over the course of several weeks.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Kam_ (01-02-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Seems I forgot to update this thread in a while. Here's some photos from Halloween (where Mazikeen was my witch's familar), a wander session around the couch from last week, and a peek out of her hide from the other day.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Kam_ (01-02-2020)

----------


## Starscream

I was trying for cute :3 faces but instead got these.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Kam_ (01-02-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

so... after having binged thru this thread and seeing how much your baby loved her "branch" in her baby bin, I am going to have to add one to my baby's.  It's only 8" tall, so gonna have to figure it out but I think my Luna might like that as well.  She is always going up when i handle her, climbing on my shoulders and on my glasses lol.  Thank you for sharing your amazing and beautiful noodle!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019),_Starscream_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## baldegale

> so... after having binged thru this thread and seeing how much your baby loved her "branch" in her baby bin, I am going to have to add one to my baby's.  It's only 8" tall, so gonna have to figure it out but I think my Luna might like that as well.  She is always going up when i handle her, climbing on my shoulders and on my glasses lol.  Thank you for sharing your amazing and beautiful noodle!!


bps definitely enjoy climbing enrichment <3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Mazikeen is looking great, Starscream. 

Re branches, I think BPs like branches not so much because they're natural climbers, but because all snakes need things to hang onto...so whether it's a cord (that shouldn't be in their enclosure), a branch, or our 
hair (-mine always seems to be fair game, lol), snakes like some "furniture" to grab for traction.  They have trouble moving on smooth surfaces & hate the loss of traction, & unless they grow up  used to swimming, 
that's also the reason they tend to panic if bathed.   I'd keep branches low for ball pythons...more along the lines of driftwood...their wider bodies don't lend much to climbing trees the way rat snakes can so easily.




> so... after having binged thru this thread and seeing how much your baby loved her "branch" in her baby bin, I am going to have to add one to my baby's. It's only 8" tall, so gonna have to figure it out but I think my Luna might like that as well. She is always going up when i handle her, climbing on my shoulders and on my glasses lol. Thank you for sharing your amazing and beautiful noodle!!


I've noticed that too, that glasses of any kind seem to be a real draw for snakes, lol.   Just a perfectly place "toe-hold" for an upwardly-mobile snake.   :Cool:

----------

_Southpaw91_ (12-30-2019)

----------


## Southpaw91

> Mazikeen is looking great, Starscream. 
> 
> Re branches, I think BPs like branches not so much because they're natural climbers, but because all snakes need things to hang onto...so whether it's a cord (that shouldn't be in their enclosure), a branch, or our 
> hair (-mine always seems to be fair game, lol), snakes like some "furniture" to grab for traction.  They have trouble moving on smooth surfaces & hate the loss of traction, & unless they grow up  used to swimming, 
> that's also the reason they tend to panic if bathed.   I'd keep branches low for ball pythons...more along the lines of driftwood...their wider bodies don't lend much to climbing trees the way rat snakes can so easily.


Yeah she has driftwood which she likes to lay on but I am thinking of just putting a dowel or PVC straight across her enclosure like starscream had in her bin enclosure,  just to see if she likes it.  Her enclosure is an 8" tall bin, so it would be very low to the ground and not much chance of her getting hurt.  Good thing, because she is quite a klutz.  She is always sliding off of her hides and her wood and her vines.  She always looks at me like it's my fault too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yeah she has driftwood which she likes to lay on but I am thinking of just putting a dowel or PVC straight across her enclosure like starscream had in her bin enclosure,  just to see if she likes it.  Her enclosure is an 8" tall bin, so it would be very low to the ground and not much chance of her getting hurt.  Good thing, because she is quite a klutz.  She is always sliding off of her hides and her wood and her vines.  She always looks at me like it's my fault too. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I know...BPs just don't have the right body shape for skilled climbing.  And those plastic hides generally offer no traction at all.  When I had a large BCI for many years, I got tired of watching her unable to use or enjoy the top of her very large plastic hide, so I built her one that was flat on top & nearly as wide as her enclosure so there was no place to slip off to, & I used a carpet mat (the kind with non-slip rubber backing) on top of her hide- that was a real success!  She used it all the time, & with confidence...that looped carpet mat was great traction (& it was also washable), & she clearly loved basking on top of her hide.

If you do add a rod of some kind, keep in mind PVC is "practical" but very slippery too.  Branches are preferred for texture, or you can add texture to wood dowels.  (I've seen them wrapped with rope, for example)

----------

_Southpaw91_ (12-30-2019)

----------


## Southpaw91

> If you do add a rod of some kind, keep in mind PVC is "practical" but very slippery too.  Branches are preferred for texture, or you can add texture to wood dowels.  (I've seen them wrapped with rope, for example)


Yes i have some extra silk pothos vine i think i'll wrap around it.  This will be a fun project this weekend!

also, sorry for highjacking the thread!!

----------


## Starscream

> Yes i have some extra silk pothos vine i think i'll wrap around it.  This will be a fun project this weekend!
> 
> also, sorry for highjacking the thread!!


You're fine; it's nice to see people giving their snakes enrichment opportunities!

If you're going the PVC route, I'd like to suggest using something that ensures the PVC doesn't spin around when the snake tries to grab it -- one of the flaws I had with Mazikeen's early enclosure design was going cheap and only using two nails to hold the PVC pipe in; I shouldn've used some kind of corner brace and then cut out a section of the pipe, or siliconed it into place. 

Nowadays, I tend to drill screws directly through the tub and into the branches to hold them into place.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019),_Southpaw91_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Starscream

While I'm here, my cousin's son came over and wanted to hold Mazikeen. She's grown a ton since he first meet her, so he was a little intimidated at first, but quickly got comfortable with holding her again.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019)

----------


## Southpaw91

> Nowadays, I tend to drill screws directly through the tub and into the branches to hold them into place.


Yes this is what I was thinking.  While she is in a bin enclosure (for now) I do try to keep things as naturalistic as possible so I was thinking of seeing if I can find a suitable branch or maybe a wooden dowel and screwing directly into it from outside the tub.

Mazikeen is absolutely beautiful. What a great girl you have!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## Godzilla78

Wow, Mazikeen got so huge!   My favorite het red axanthic combo


Kaos Balls

----------

_Starscream_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## Starscream

> Yes this is what I was thinking.  While she is in a bin enclosure (for now) I do try to keep things as naturalistic as possible so I was thinking of seeing if I can find a suitable branch or maybe a wooden dowel and screwing directly into it from outside the tub.
> 
> Mazikeen is absolutely beautiful. What a great girl you have!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm hoping to find some cork pieces big enough at the upcoming reptile expo here; when I get to decorating her permanent enclosure I'm thinking about doing a foam background with cork bark pieces. As well as having some cork hides. It'd be nice, at least.

And @Godzilla78 thanks lol. She's a nice looking super red axanthic in proper lighting -- yellow indoor lights never do her justice. To be fair to her, she had just eaten the week before in that last photo and was still pretty chunky from it.

Both my kiddos are in shed at the moment, so maybe soon I'll have some nice update photos for both threads.

----------

_Southpaw91_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

> I'm hoping to find some cork pieces big enough at the upcoming reptile expo here; when I get to decorating her permanent enclosure I'm thinking about doing a foam background with cork bark pieces. As well as having some cork hides. It'd be nice, at least.
> 
> And @Godzilla78 thanks lol. She's a nice looking super red axanthic in proper lighting -- yellow indoor lights never do her justice. To be fair to her, she had just eaten the week before in that last photo and was still pretty chunky from it.
> 
> Both my kiddos are in shed at the moment, so maybe soon I'll have some nice update photos for both threads.


That sounds awesome!  I ended up making the branch! Luna doesn't seem to care about it much but after she outgrows her baby bin, I was thinking of getting another bp and recycling it.  I want a male this time and I've read that males tend to utilize climbing branches more so maybe her future brother will get more use out of it lol.

I have pictures of my handy work in Lunas progression thread in BP Pictures if you wanna see!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## Starscream

> That sounds awesome!  I ended up making the branch! Luna doesn't seem to care about it much but after she outgrows her baby bin, I was thinking of getting another bp and recycling it.  I want a male this time and I've read that males tend to utilize climbing branches more so maybe her future brother will get more use out of it lol.
> 
> I have pictures of my handy work in Lunas progression thread in BP Pictures if you wanna see!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sometimes it takes them a while to utilize things in their cages, especially if it's new. I've found that the more opportunities you give them to climb, the more likely they are to use them. It's also likely she's using it when you're not around to see her out and about. 

Maze really liked the ladder I made her out of bamboo sticks and zipties. She's long since outgrown it, though. My japanese ratsnake has it now --like you said, recycling lmao. But, if you want something a little more visible, maybe consider colubrids? 

And, on the Maze front, both she and Lan Fan shed today. I'm hoping to get some nice pics of Maze before the big game tomorrow haha.

----------


## Starscream

I forgot -- I snapped a picture while Mazikeen was shedding. She apparently didn't think it was funny of me to catch her changing clothes, so to speak, and gave me the stink eye.

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen and Lan Fan shed literally hours apart, though Lan Fan only sheds after she eats? Which is kinda weird, but whatever it takes, I suppose. Whenever I get decent photos of her, I'll be sure to post them to her thread. Here's some of Mazikeen from this morning.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-03-2020),_Luvyna_ (02-03-2020),_Southpaw91_ (02-03-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

She's so heckin pretty!  I love her infinity symbol markings

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (02-03-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Hey so gotta question, are you happening to be in Ball Python enthusiast on Facebook? If so your drawing of Maz is mind blowing....!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> Hey so gotta question, are you happening to be in Ball Python enthusiast on Facebook? If so your drawing of Maz is mind blowing....!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not... did someone draw her? That'd be cool.

----------


## Aerries

> I am not... did someone draw her? That'd be cool.


Just had a member to a realism drawing that the BPs name was the same and it was only the second time Ive seen that name pop up before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream

> Just had a member to a realism drawing that the BPs name was the same and it was only the second time Ive seen that name pop up before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a mainstream name, but I have seen at least 3 other snakes on social media named Mazikeen. 

That's pretty cool! I've done a few drawings of Maze, but nothing close to realism lol. That stuff's difficult to pull off.

----------


## Starscream

Just measured her using serpwidgets, and it says she's 47.5 inches long. She will be 4 feet yet, mark my words haha.



So the last two sheds I have found some very small pieces of skin clinging to her spurs. I'm able to remove it no problem, but it is kind of weird that this has happened twice now. 

She has complete sheds, and I always check for the eyes and tailtip, but I guess I have to add a vent-check to my list.

----------


## Starscream

New phone who dis 

Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-05-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Been a few months since my last post. Been busy with work so this is all I have right now. Second photo is her in her to-be permanent enclosure.

Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-05-2020),_Kam_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I had to go look up the name Mazikeen & found this for a meaning:  (different, I think, from your interpretation, but either way a cool name)

According to a user from United Kingdom, the *name Mazikeen is of Russian origin and means "Female warrior and gift from god".


*

----------

_Starscream_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## Starscream

> I had to go look up the name Mazikeen & found this for a meaning:  (different, I think, from your interpretation, but either way a cool name)
> 
> According to a user from United Kingdom, the *name Mazikeen is of Russian origin and means "Female warrior and gift from god".
> 
> 
> *


That's both interesting and very funny to me, considering I got the name from the Lucifer TV show.

Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> That's both interesting and very funny to me, considering I got the name from the Lucifer TV show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


I know!  I wouldn't lose too much sleep, it's just a name.  Next time you see another "Mazikeen", ask them where they got the name?  Probably the same place you did... :Wink:

----------

_Starscream_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## Kam

She is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Looks like I missed Mazikeen's birthday. She is now 3 years old, 4 foot long, and 1250g. I am working on buying a house -- closing is Friday -- so I'm hoping to get her into her large enclosure sooner than later. She's looking awfully cramped in her tree bin.

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_MissterDog_ (06-09-2020),ROSIEonFIRE (06-09-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Starscream

I am now a homeowner, and I think Mazikeen can tell that something's different. Also, a comparison pic between her current enclosure and her next one. Pretty excited about getting her into it!

Sorry about the mess in the background, I have yet to unpack my things.

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-17-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen shed this morning! She didn't feel like coming out yet, but did pose for some snoot pics.

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Got some outside pics after some spot cleaning. Maze never has turned super brown like most pics I'e seen of red axanthics. Only thing I do different that could affect color is provide UVB, so make what you will out of that.

Would have gotten more pics, but it immediately started raining again. I'll take cooler weather over the heat any day, though.

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020),ROSIEonFIRE (07-08-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Some photos since my last update. A few of these were posted in my build thread for her enclosure. I love how curious she is.

----------

_Kam_ (11-22-2020),_WrongPython_ (09-16-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen came and greeted me when I changed her water this morning. Her trust warms my heart.

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Food???? Oh. It's just you.

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_Luvyna_ (10-05-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Some more pictures of the girl since last time. She's due for a feed and she knows it lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2020),_Kam_ (11-22-2020),_Luvyna_ (04-13-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

She looks like a very happy snake to me-  love her "debut" photo!   :Very Happy:   You've done very well with her- I give you the "Good Snarent" seal of approval!

----------

_Starscream_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## Starscream

> She looks like a very happy snake to me-  love her "debut" photo!    You've done very well with her- I give you the "Good Snarent" seal of approval!


Thank you! That means a lot coming from you. Haha, yes, I was very lucky to catch her "shed hoodie" look. And thanks to the glass doors I can take nice photos without disturbing her -- win-win!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-23-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I was very lucky to catch her "shed hoodie" look. And thanks to the glass doors I can take nice photos without disturbing her -- win-win!


I kinda like her "skin beard"!   :ROFL:  If you added a little red hat with a white tassel, she could play Santa...

----------

_Starscream_ (11-23-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Photo dump time! It seems Maze's sky hide is her new favorite place to shed. Makes sense -- she always gravitates towards the warmest hide when she's shedding.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Kam_ (01-13-2021),_Luvyna_ (01-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-14-2021)

----------


## Luvyna

She is sooo gorgeous! That last photo with her cute puppy face resting on the branch is too precious. 

I also love your enclosure! How did you get the sky hide attached and is it removable for cleaning? I'm setting up a new PVC enclosure right now and would love to include a sky hide as well.

----------

_Starscream_ (01-13-2021)

----------


## Starscream

> She is sooo gorgeous! That last photo with her cute puppy face resting on the branch is too precious. 
> 
> I also love your enclosure! How did you get the sky hide attached and is it removable for cleaning? I'm setting up a new PVC enclosure right now and would love to include a sky hide as well.


Thank you! I got a little teary-eyed when she gave me that face, ngl. She always lifts my spirits.

As for the sky hide, it's one of those food tupperware totes with latches on the lid, so I attached the lid to the roof via screws and the hide itself is latched onto the lid, so it's very easily removeable. Got it at Dollar General for less than $5 and then painted the outside black.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Luvyna_ (01-13-2021)

----------


## Luvyna

> Thank you! I got a little teary-eyed when she gave me that face, ngl. She always lifts my spirits.
> 
> As for the sky hide, it's one of those food tupperware totes with latches on the lid, so I attached the lid to the roof via screws and the hide itself is latched onto the lid, so it's very easily removeable. Got it at Dollar General for less than $5 and then painted the outside black.


My heart melted when I saw that face! She is so sweet!

Thank you for letting me know about the sky hide, looking forward to adding one for my BP  :Very Happy:

----------

_Starscream_ (01-13-2021)

----------


## Kam

Beautiful...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Starscream_ (01-13-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Another mini-photo dump. I bought some cameras after that February cold snap so I can keep an eye on her. Updated viv pics as well. The plants have grown in a lot, though I do sometimes wonder about useable vertical space...

----------

AutumnVanilla (07-29-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Kam_ (04-13-2021),_Luvyna_ (04-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-13-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Got some video from the night-vision camera of Maze climbing into her sky-hide, so hopefully they post properly and don't turn into weird links. If they do, sorry about that!





Edit: direct link in case they're not working: http://imgur.com/a/V4gTo7C

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-26-2021),_Kam_ (04-25-2021),_Luvyna_ (04-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-25-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey,  :Good Job:   That's really cool!  I think she approves too.

----------

_Starscream_ (04-25-2021)

----------


## Starscream

> Hey,   That's really cool!  I think she approves too.


She definitely does! It is her second most-used hide. And it lets her look down upon the world, which she likes to do when I peek in on her during the day. She's a very curious girl.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2021)

----------


## Luvyna

It's so cool to see her climbing up! The sky hide is one of the best ideas for enclosures and wonderful enrichment. I also love how Maze stares at the camera toward the end of the first video as if she knows someone is watching her  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2021),_Starscream_ (04-25-2021)

----------


## Starscream

> It's so cool to see her climbing up! The sky hide is one of the best ideas for enclosures and wonderful enrichment. I also love how Maze stares at the camera toward the end of the first video as if she knows someone is watching her


Agreed, sky hides are great. I'm honestly tempted to give her a second one.

Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure she can see the IR the camera gives off for night vision. She doesn't seem too disturbed by it, other than occasionally staring at it lol, so I think it's fine? I hope so. She still wanders around at night like it doesn't bother her.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2021),_Luvyna_ (04-25-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Maze shed recently, and has been making a few tours around her house during the day. Not frequent, but I did catch her in time to take a few pictures before she decided she had enough and went to back to sleep upstairs lol.

Edit: She also started knocking down the camera so I've since nailed the wire for it into the top of the enclosure as a deterrent. One of the bad things about letting a snake climb -- they will climb literally anything and everything.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2021),_Kam_ (05-16-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-15-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Unfortunately, the camera-knocking shenanigans became a nightly theme, so I had to move it to an exterior location. Apparently Maze thought it was entertaining and was actively seeking it out just to knock it over, which was scaring the dogs. They didn't like the loud thumping noise from the camera hitting a branch.

As for Maze herself, she's doing pretty well. Turned 4 on the 22nd, and had a rat a week later. Measuring in at 49 inches, so she grew an inch in a year. Stayed about the same weight, too, so I'm satisfied with where she's at. Here are some pictures from the other morning, before she decided to rest for the day.

----------

_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-06-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Only updating again so soon because I was rereading my thread a bit, and ran into a portion where people were arguing about the validity of giving ball pythons climbing space, and then Maze did this tonight:



Two thoughts: 

One, Maze doesn't give any hoots what people think about whether or not ball pythons are supposed to climb, she just does it. And to be fair, 3 feet isn't even really that high. Most movement recorded in the wild isn't counted as 'arboreal' until it goes over 6 feet, so 3 feet is pretty short in comparison.

Second thought: This is exactly why light cages are necessary. Even though it's night time and the light is off, and I've never once seen her do this during the day, she very well could've shattered an exposed bulb. She's committed to keeping me on my toes, I'll give her that.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-29-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-07-2021)

----------


## Starscream

The phrase "when it rains, it pours" definitely applies here.

For some backstory, my job is a traveling one. Usually, I only travel once a month for a week at a time, but lately I've had to be out every other week. Additionally, our oldest dog passed away at the beginning of the month from cancer. This has caused me to feel a little frazzled, so my attention hasn't been as sharp as usual in regards to the snakes. It's not an excuse, but I feel like it helps explain why I wasn't able to catch this any sooner, and why it didn't occur to me to do things differently until after the fact.

Maze has scale rot. It's a minor case, says her vet. About a month ago, she shed, and a piece of one of her belly scales came with it. At the time, I thought I'd keep an eye on it, but then our dog's health really started to go downhill, and I had to leave the next day for the first of three trips. I now know I should have immediately pulled her out of her bioactive enclosure and put her in a sterile environment, but that's hindsight. It's easy to beat yourself up after the fact, and I can't say I've been entirely easy myself despite the circumstances.

I get back from the trip and she's still fine, however our dog is not. We find out it's cancer 3 days before I leave for the next trip, and I spend all of those mourning. He passed the day after I left. Get back from that trip, check on Maze and I notice her scales are a little rough around the edges, but I'm still so distracted by everything else I again decide to keep an eye on it, which was a mistake. I leave for the third trip.

I come back from the third trip, try to get settled. I pull her out on Saturday and her scales feel awful. Her belly is bright pink and inflamed, and the scales look puffed up and away from her body. There are brown patches dotted up and down her belly. It doesn't look anywhere near as bad as the pictures you find on the internet of scale rot, but I know immediately, this is scale rot. It's Saturday night, probably close to 9pm, so calling a reptile vet is out of the question until Monday. I immediately get her into a diluted betadine solution and let her soak for a bit. After that, I set up a sterile tub from one of her previous enclosures with just two hides and her large water bowl, all scrubbed down to get off any bacteria from her normal setup. Added some fake vines for cover. Sunday, I repeat the soak and show my roommate how to do it so she knows what to do just in case we have to keep this up while I'm gone. This photo is from Sunday night after her second soak:


Monday, I call the vet. They get me an appointment for Wednesday and tell me to keep soaking her daily.

Tuesday, she goes into shed. This is a good sign, because it means she's trying to heal; however, thanks to the shed, she now looks puffy and inflamed again. We go to the vet the next day and the vet tells me it looks minor, and there's only one darker spot he's concerned about. He prescribed us with Fortaz just in case, and gave her the first injection to show me how to do it. She did not like that at all --- she was pretty huffy when I'd gotten her out for the vet appointment, but by the time we got back and I gave her her daily soak, she was very angry. I'd go to wipe off the betadine and she'd huff immediately and loudly, the poor thing.

We do the antibiotic injections every 3 days, with the last one being on the day I leave for my next trip. This was all entirely preventable, and it really, really sucks to see her in pain like this, but all I can do is make sure she gets better and provide her with better climbing opportunities so she's less likely to break a scale going forwards. I don't know what she broke the original scale on, but I figure giving her wall-mounted branches to catch herself on will hopefully prevent a full hard fall (I'm assuming) like that in the future. I'm also just mentally and emotionally drained between all that's happened, so I'm trying not to be too hard on myself, but I'm not gonna lie, it's hard.

I'll keep y'all posted on her progress going forward.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey, so sorry for the "perfect storm" you're dealing with lately, with too much going on.  

On July 14th, I had to say good-bye & 'rest in peace' to my dog of 16 years ("Casey") so I know how bad you feel having just lost yours too.  Dogs are more than wonderful companions, they're family, they make our lives interesting & fun, & it's always hard to lose them.  Yet as painful as the loss is, our lives were immensely better for having them be part of it, and our dogs wouldn't want us to be forever sad either.  Sounds like you have another dog too, & right now, I'm very glad that I do.  We both miss our buddy, & together we won't forget her, but we're adjusting.  

Back to Maze, don't beat yourself up too much- it sounds like you're getting this scale infection under control.  You do want to prevent "hard falls" in a snake's enclosure though- they can do internal damage & you won't necessarily know.  Snakes & dogs are both very stoic- it's part of their survival instincts.

Antibiotic injections are no fun- & once you're done with that & she's eating again, it might help to add Bene-Bac (for reptiles) to her food to help replenish what the Fortaz has removed from her gut microbiome.

----------

AutumnVanilla (07-29-2021),_Starscream_ (07-29-2021)

----------


## Starscream

> Hey, so sorry for the "perfect storm" you're dealing with lately, with too much going on.  
> 
> On July 14th, I had to say good-bye & 'rest in peace' to my dog of 16 years ("Casey") so I know how bad you feel having just lost yours too.  Dogs are more than wonderful companions, they're family, they make our lives interesting & fun, & it's always hard to lose them.  Yet as painful as the loss is, our lives were immensely better for having them be part of it, and our dogs wouldn't want us to be forever sad either.  Sounds like you have another dog too, & right now, I'm very glad that I do.  We both miss our buddy, & together we won't forget her, but we're adjusting.  
> 
> Back to Maze, don't beat yourself up too much- it sounds like you're getting this scale infection under control.  You do want to prevent "hard falls" in a snake's enclosure though- they can do internal damage & you won't necessarily know.  Snakes & dogs are both very stoic- it's part of their survival instincts.
> 
> Antibiotic injections are no fun- & once you're done with that & she's eating again, it might help to add Bene-Bac (for reptiles) to her food to help replenish what the Fortaz has removed from her gut microbiome.


Thank you for the Bene-Bac recommendation -- it hadn't occurred to me about her gut fauna getting messed with. She hasn't actually technically gone off food yet -- she last ate about two weeks ago, and I only offer once a month, so she'll only be a little overdue by the time I get back from my next trip. Will order some immediately so that when I do offer, she'll have the best chance of getting back on track.

Yeah, I knew if she fell too hard it could potentially hurt something internally, I just didn't think she could fall that far with how I had things set up. Before this all started I'd ordered branches to help her keep her grip, but with all my trips lately and losing our dog and all of the other madness it got put on the back-burner. 

So sorry to hear about your buddy! It never gets easier, no matter how many times you go through losing a pet. Part of life and pet ownership, but doesn't mean it's easy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-29-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Maze shed today. She still has a few spots left, but overall her belly is looking loads better. I plan on keeping her in the sterile tub until at least her antibiotics are done, and I plan to keep soaking her until all the spots I've noticed are completely gone. Nearly all the brown is gone, and it looks like she'll need to regrow the edges on some of her belly scales from the infection. Overall, making progress, and she only has 3 antibiotic shots left.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-03-2021),_Kam_ (08-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looking pretty good!   :Good Job:

----------

_Starscream_ (08-03-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Thanks, Bogertophis!

She finished with her antibiotics last week. I had to leave on another trip the day of the last shot, so my roommate kept up her soaks while I was gone. She was starting to get antsy a few days ago (probably hungry, as it's been about a month and a half, and she's used to 3 week minimum intervals), and her belly is clean, so yesterday I put her back in her enclosure. Both roommate and I will be keeping a close eye on her, since I'll be leaving on another trip very soon. If she's still fine when I get back, she will be fed at long last lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-25-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),ROSIEonFIRE (12-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-25-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Hey all, it's been a hot minute since I last replied to this thread. Maze is doing okay, though she is back in her quarantine tub for now. I'm pretty sure I found the source of the problem -- when I first made the soil mix for her bioactive, I used a different soil base than I was used to, and I'm pretty now that sure it had manure in it. At the time I was just desperate for dirt, since the brand I usually went with had stopped producing the kind I like. Since then, I've found another brand that's worked pretty well for my Japanese rat snake, and switched over Maze's bioactive to that as well.

Unfortunately, when I got back from the trip mentioned in my last post, Maze had a few new spots on her, so she had to go back into quarantine and resume her soaks. She's been eating fine, and her belly's been clear the past couple sheds, but I want all her scales to finish regrowing before I put her back into her enclosure. I would rather not repeat the last 6 months of struggle.

She did 1 last shed last month and it looked clear, and then a couple weeks ago two scales developed a brown line along the edge, and they don't really look like the scale rot so I'm not entirely sure what they are. It's possible she bent the scales while roaming around at night, so I'm hoping it'll go away after another shed. I'm not going to lie, after 6 months of this, I'm starting to wonder if it'll ever go away completely. Her quarantine cage is cleaned often, and there isn't anything in there beyond her hides, her water bowl, and paper towels, so I'm not sure how it could've come back.

Some pics since August, and two pics of the spots on her belly I mentioned above.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-06-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I see what you mean but I can't tell what that is either.   :Confused:   She sure is a robust, good-lookin' snake anyway, though.

----------


## Starscream

Whatever it was, it went away with her next shed. I couldn't find anything wrong with her belly scales, and her enclosure was growing back together nicely, so I reintroduced her last month. 

Thus far there has been no signs of another flare-up, so I'm hopeful that her infection is now behind us. I still feel I'm going to be on guard and watchful about it for some time, but optimistically, if it hasn't returned after a month of sitting on the dirt of her enclosure, I don't see a reason why it would. Last time I put her back before she was ready, the flare-up was immediate.

Here she is from the past few months:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2022),_Kam_ (03-21-2022),_WrongPython_ (03-21-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Just a little grunge on her scales- dirt "happens".   :Wink:

----------


## Snagrio

> Just a little grunge on her scales- dirt "happens".


I had a similar scare the other day. Had my boy out and saw what looked  like "rust" on one side. I feared it was scale rot but just to be sure I  wiped it with a damp paper towel and it came right off and was clearly  just a smudge from his substrate.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Starscream

Whatever that was in my previous post was not dirt -- it didn't rub off with water, so still uncertain what it was. I could see it on her shed as well, so it was something inside her scales.

After this very long fight with scale rot, I had simply had it up to here with the entire situation lmao.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2022)

----------


## Starscream

Maze is still doing well. Spotted her basking out on one of her shelves the other day. When she noticed me she turned her head away from the glass, so I took that as a sign that she didn't want to be bothered. Too busy  :Razz: .


I introduced a piece of my pothos vine to the enclosure while she was in recovery, and it's grown exponentially. This leaf is larger than my hand!


She's still a pretty active girl. Glad she can now get that energy out in constructive ways again, rather than shoving her nose up against a tub lid. (Taken at night, but turned on the light for the pic).

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-01-2022),_Homebody_ (05-02-2022),_Kam_ (05-02-2022)

----------

